# Skyrim



## RawrJessiRawr

Anyone else excited about the upcoming release of this game?? 11-11-11<3


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Gerbil:1059401633 said:


> Hellz yea! I'm so stoked for this! Im literally counting down the days. Will you be buying for xbox or ps3?


Xbox, I preordered it. The graphics look amazing in it! I loved oblivion so i just had to play this, im counting down the days as well


----------



## Syndacus

I have it reserved for the PC. Just a matter of picking it up on 11-11-11, and asking my boss for 4-5 days off.


----------



## Ratatat

Yup going to get it day one. Hope it doesn't have too many bugs. Getting it for the PC


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Gerbil:1059401685 said:


> I pre-ordered for ps3. So, I think I read somewhere that they removed the class selection option when creating your character.. Is this true?


I think I heard something about that too.but I hope not, I liked being able to choose my own class.


----------



## Cynical

dang I wanted to pre-order it but I got scared that my laptop couldn't run it very well... witcher 2 lags like hell on me


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Knowing how bethesda is... It probably will have a few bugs.


----------



## Glue

Darn tootin' I am. I don't know if I'll be getting it on launch day, though, but definitely before the end of November.

I'm getting it for PS3.


----------



## Kennnie

Yes! My most anticipatied game of the year!


----------



## Syndacus

PC System Requirements:

The minimum PC requirements, as tweeted by Bethesda's Pete Hines:


Dual-core CPU, 2.0 GHz or faster
2 GB RAM
DirectX 9.0c video card with 512 MB RAM
6 GB HDD space
Windows XP/Vista/7 [32 or 64-bit]
Internet access for Steam activation

And the recommended spec:


Quad-core CPU
4 GB RAM
DirectX 9.0c video card with 1 GB RAM - GTX 260/Radeon 4890 or higher
6 GB HDD space
Windows XP/Vista/7, internet access, etc.


----------



## Cynical

^crud I really should have paid more for the video card
Everything else is fine except (maybe a little trouble with the processor) but I'm definitely going to get problems with my HD 5145 video card... I knew it! that's why I was hesitating on pre-ordering it.


----------



## Misanthropic79

Gerbil said:


> I pre-ordered for ps3. So, I think I read somewhere that they removed the class selection option when creating your character.. Is this true?


Yeah it's true, the class system has been overhauled. I've heard Todd Howard (Game Director, Bethesda) speaking about it.

The game is apparently just going to let your class/skills develop naturally based on how you're playing the game. Rather than lock you in to a specific set of major skills that level up faster, all skills level equally as quick when used.

LOL @ Chickens reporting crimes. Typical chickens, they're singing like birds!

Not sure if I'm getting it for PS3 or 360 yet, I'll see what the reviews say about any differences. I do know that 360 will get the Add-ons a month before everyone else, so probably 360. Either way, day one purchase and most likely it's going to be GOTY for me.


----------



## Einangra

Already on pre-order. I'll be playing as a mage as the magic looks much-improved this time. Although there are no classes now, I'll be using magic skills mostly. Plus I won't have to wear ugly grey armour.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Einangra:1059402713 said:


> Already on pre-order. I'll be playing as a mage as the magic looks much-improved this time. Although there are no classes now, I'll be using magic skills mostly. Plus I won't have to wear ugly grey armour.


My last character was a mage, so useful during combat. Im probably going to use magic alot as well


----------



## Dan iel

Am looking forward  will pre order during this week. Never played much of Oblivion (Shock horror_) But the amount of hours I put into fallout 3/new vegas is crazy. I love those games and I think it's time to get into the Morrow wind series!


----------



## Xtraneous

Is the game an RPG? I've heard of it but haven't really checked to see what it's about, etc. lol


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Dan iel:1059402821 said:


> Am looking forward  will pre order during this week. Never played much of Oblivion (Shock horror_) But the amount of hours I put into fallout 3/new vegas is crazy. I love those games and I think it's time to get into the Morrow wind series!


I loved fallout 3 and new vegas! I played it so much that I found a bug where you can have more than two companions lol im such a gamer nerd


----------



## jamesd

They say the game is going to have 5 times more content than Fallout 3. 300 hours if you do all the side quests and explore all the dungeons. That's absurd.


----------



## successful

I'll be getting it in march or whatever it drops to around $30.
Uncharted 3 & BF3 should keep me entertained for a good while.


----------



## successful

Xtraneous said:


> Is the game an RPG? I've heard of it but haven't really checked to see what it's about, etc. lol


Yeah an open world RPG. It's pretty boring (compared to FPS's) but it's addictive at the same time. Well at least oblivion was.


----------



## Chris2012

I'm certain that this will be the best game ever made... but only if they balanced the scaling enemies properly. If it's like Oblivion, then I'll be disappointed.


----------



## jamesd

successful said:


> Yeah an open world RPG. It's pretty boring (compared to FPS's) but it's addictive at the same time. Well at least oblivion was.


Ugh. FPS are so boring these days. Just another annual rehash of the same thing. If anything RPGs are way more exciting than shooters. But I guess this is why there are many genres to satisfy everyone's tastes.


----------



## Misanthropic79

jamesd said:


> Ugh. FPS are so boring these days. Just another annual rehash of the same thing. If anything RPGs are way more exciting than shooters. But I guess this is why there are many genres to satisfy everyone's tastes.


Agreed. I love open world shooters like Fallout and Borderlands but FPS's like COD/Battlefield hold no interest with me and compared to Sword/Magic RPG's like Skyrim they're trivial and ridiculously short.


----------



## MagusAnima

Heh, looks like the Xbox version has already been leaked.

And they cry at PC users about piracy. D:


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

http://forums.bethsoft.com/index.php?


----------



## jamesd

One more week. I am so excited.


----------



## mardy423

Heck yeah i am excited, i have played each Elder Scrolls game to death, Morrowind being my favorite. I am taking my vacation the 8 - 18, so ill have plenty of time to get lost in another epic quest to save the land of Tamriel. Sorry, i'm a geek, and i love these games to death.


----------



## Venkska

successful said:


> Yeah an open world RPG. It's pretty boring (compared to FPS's) but it's addictive at the same time. Well at least oblivion was.


lolfps you mean camping and shooting someone over an over with the same gun?

I can't wait for skyrim but will wait till December and hope TODD has improved it better than Oblivion "looks like he did" and hoping it lasts for 300 hrs.


----------



## Sanctus

u guys lucky i like heroesVI/Assassins Creed/Heroes VI + ton of fantasy and historical games , in winter holiday week ill blow my mind with them


----------



## Matomi

Hell yeah; they better not ruin it!


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

5 more days! Anyone going to the midnight release?


----------



## Chris2012

rawrjessirawr said:


> 5 more days! Anyone going to the midnight release?


hellz yeah!!!!!!!


----------



## Milco

MagusAnima said:


> Heh, looks like the Xbox version has already been leaked.
> 
> And they cry at PC users about piracy. D:


Review copies are usually Xbox 360 version, so they get leaked early that way.
In terms of how much it affects sales though, many can play the pirated PC version, not many have an Xbox that can play pirated games, so I guess that's why.. but Xbox copies are really always leaked 2-3 weeks before launch.

It'll be an awesome game though.
Can't wait!


----------



## GunnyHighway

Never played any of these sorts of games. You guys should see if you can pursuade me to get it. I've got a GTX580 waiting to max out everything as well.


----------



## lonely metalhead

RawrJessiRawr said:


> 5 more days! Anyone going to the midnight release?


Fu*k yeah! I'm way way to impatient for this sh*t, it needs to come out now!!! Right away dammit!!


----------



## lonely metalhead

Misanthropic79 said:


> Agreed. I love open world shooters like Fallout and Borderlands but FPS's like COD/Battlefield hold no interest with me and compared to Sword/Magic RPG's like Skyrim they're trivial and ridiculously short.


Agreed. FPS's are still some what interesting me but they mostly feel like more of the same. Fallout and Borderlands however are infinitely excellent, a shooter that you can spend hours on end without feeling like you are just goin through over and over on a loop.


----------



## lonely metalhead

GunnyHighway said:


> Never played any of these sorts of games. You guys should see if you can pursuade me to get it. I've got a GTX580 waiting to max out everything as well.


What do you play?


----------



## GunnyHighway

lonely metalhead said:


> What do you play?


I've always grown up on FPS, but I have liked a lot of different games in different genres (Age of Empires, League of Legends, Assassins Creed, hell even Bejeweled). I'm willing to try stuff, but generally require some good persuasion beforehand.


----------



## CeilingStarer

Chris2012 said:


> I'm certain that this will be the best game ever made... but only if they balanced the scaling enemies properly. If it's like Oblivion, then I'll be disappointed.


Yes, I'm dubious about the scaling. From what I've heard, they're using Fallout 3's scaling system. This should be OK (there should be no lowly goblins in enchanted dwarven armour). What I am worried about is 'randomised' loot. From what it sounds like, you're just as likely to find rare stuff in town, as you are in a dungeon. If this is true, it'll make going to 'dangerous' places completely pointless. Bethesda keeps introducing these annoying things that essentially ruin the RPG experience, and it's pissing me off.

What I'd really like is some natural scaling, where some characters actually explore like you to find loot and experience. You might bump in to some guy from town in the depths of a dungeon etc. It's just annoying seeing armour upgrades magically appear on a guy, or the whole native fauna changing to suit your experience level.

Anyway, I'm getting it on PS3.


----------



## AussiePea

Can't wait for it personally, loved Oblivion specially with the community mods. That's what's so great about these games, the community improves them so much as well.


----------



## Chris2012

CeilingStarer said:


> Yes, I'm dubious about the scaling. From what I've heard, they're using Fallout 3's scaling system. This should be OK (there should be no lowly goblins in enchanted dwarven armour). What I am worried about is 'randomised' loot. From what it sounds like, you're just as likely to find rare stuff in town, as you are in a dungeon. If this is true, it'll make going to 'dangerous' places completely pointless. Bethesda keeps introducing these annoying things that essentially ruin the RPG experience, and it's pissing me off.
> 
> What I'd really like is some natural scaling, where some characters actually explore like you to find loot and experience. You might bump in to some guy from town in the depths of a dungeon etc. It's just annoying seeing armour upgrades magically appear on a guy, or the whole native fauna changing to suit your experience level.
> 
> Anyway, I'm getting it on PS3.


Yeah, I completely agree. As amazing the world seems to be at first, these things severely distract you from the immersion. You strive to be stronger... only to realize everything else in the world will be equally strong no matter what.


----------



## Stardust3

I'm so excited about it! Only 5 more days!  My hubby pre-ordered it for me. I'm getting the collector's edition.  Can't wait.


----------



## GunnyHighway

Guess not then. :blank


----------



## MrSoloDolo123

4 days! cant wait. I just hope it lives up to the hype, or atleast my expectations anyway.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

lonely metalhead:1059415945 said:


> RawrJessiRawr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5 more days! Anyone going to the midnight release?
> 
> 
> 
> Fu*k yeah! I'm way way to impatient for this sh*t, it needs to come out now!!! Right away dammit!!
Click to expand...

 me too!!! Im counting. Down the days I don't even care if im last in line, I just want it in my hands. Ahhh the graphics look amazing.


----------



## Ohhai

GunnyHighway said:


> Guess not then. :blank


I always found Elder Scroll games to be incredibly dull, get Fallout 3, play it to death, and enjoy the fact it's much better paced than every Elder Scrolls game.


----------



## GunnyHighway

Fallout 3 bored me to death. :blank

Edit:

2000th post. Wootwoot. (nolife)


----------



## Genetic Garbage

No, not excited at all.


----------



## Ohhai

GunnyHighway said:


> Fallout 3 bored me to death. :blank
> 
> Edit:
> 
> 2000th post. Wootwoot. (nolife)


Then RIP any chance you had with the Elder Scroll games.


----------



## Tommmy

Already planned my character out obsessively, insanely hyped right about now.


----------



## leave me alone

I hope this will be nothing like Fallout 3. That game was annoying.


----------



## lazy

and i hope its not level scaled and none of that skill-usage leveling bullcrap... thank god for mods.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

lazy said:


> and i hope its not level scaled and none of that skill-usage leveling bullcrap... thank god for mods.


Thank God for mods indeed. Bethesda games(anything after Morrowind) are so ****ty without them.


----------



## AussiePea

Ohhai said:


> Then RIP any chance you had with the Elder Scroll games.


So the plethora of people who played and loved ES games are lying when they say they loved them?

I found Morrowind and Oblivion so much more enjoyable overall that Fallout 3. F3 was great but it just didn't engross me as much.


----------



## Ohhai

Ospi said:


> So the plethora of people who played and loved ES games are lying when they say they loved them?
> 
> I found Morrowind and Oblivion so much more enjoyable overall that Fallout 3. F3 was great but it just didn't engross me as much.


Gunny plays more FPS heavy games, more than likely likes a fast paced game, and the pacing of Fallout 3 seems ALOT faster than Oblivion and Morrowind, if he got bored of Fallout 3, I can't really see him getting into Oblivion.


----------



## GunnyHighway

Well, right now I've got this on the "obtain" list. When I've got some free bandwidth I shall download it for a little try. Going to be hard to pry me from BF3 though.


----------



## David777

What I've always hated about Bethesda games is that the enemies level up with you.

I mean, what's the point of getting that incredibly strong armor, or that sword of awesomely awesomeness if something carrying a wooden sword is still somehow magically able to kick your ***!?

In short: Bethesda sucks!!!!

YEAH, I SAID IT!!!!!


----------



## jamesd

David777 said:


> What I've always hated about Bethesda games is that the enemies level up with you.
> 
> I mean, what's the point of getting that incredibly strong armor, or that sword of awesomely awesomeness if something carrying a wooden sword is still somehow magically able to kick your ***!?
> 
> In short: Bethesda sucks!!!!
> 
> YEAH, I SAID IT!!!!!


Because things would be too easy if there wasn't scaling. I like insanely difficult and frustrating games like demon souls. The only thing I didn't like about fallout 3 was that often times when you fast travel, you would be surrounded by enemies and catch you off guard. That was pretty cheap. Fast traveling into 2 deathclaws was the biggest wtf moment ever.


----------



## idiotboy

i'm stoked. midnighting it in 48 hours. woo!

loved fallout 3, loved oblivion. dude, christopher plummer and joan allen are cast in skyrim; it can't be all bad. :b


----------



## David777

jamesd said:


> Because things would be too easy if there wasn't scaling. I like insanely difficult and frustrating games like demon souls. The only thing I didn't like about fallout 3 was that often times when you fast travel, you would be surrounded by enemies and catch you off guard. That was pretty cheap. Fast traveling into 2 deathclaws was the biggest wtf moment ever.


If only Bethesda games were like Demon/Dark souls... *sigh*
*sits and day-dreams for awhile...*

*Two hours later*

Now then, I do stand by what I said.
Maybe a better way of explaining it is to try an imagine an MMOrpg where everything scaled along with you.

Every lvl you gained, every extra special piece of equipment you worked so hard to get becomes worthless because the mobs match you in every way.

Basically no sense of advancement and no sense of accomplishment.

I know other people feel differently, but that is exactly how I felt while playing Oblivion, Fallout 3, and Dragon age 1 & 2.


----------



## jamesd

Demon souls is definitely one of my favorite games. I am currently playing the witcher 2 and it's too easy for me so far. Even at the higher difficulty settings. I died a bunch of times but it's too easy to exploit the combat mechanics in the open. You keep barrel rolling out of danger. The only times I die now is if I get trapped in a corner.


----------



## Cynical

David777 said:


> What I've always hated about Bethesda games is that the enemies level up with you.
> 
> I mean, what's the point of getting that incredibly strong armor, or that sword of awesomely awesomeness if something carrying a wooden sword is still somehow magically able to kick your ***!?
> 
> In short: Bethesda sucks!!!!
> 
> YEAH, I SAID IT!!!!!


But in Bethesda games when your character has that incredibly strong armor and sword of awesomely awesomeness the enemies would also be carrying that incredibly strong armor and sword of awesomely awesomeness.... those that still carry those wooden swords gets OHKO.


----------



## UndreamingAwake

Yup... Goodbye to what remains of my social life! The waiting is killing me. I wanna chop off dragon heads with my battleaxe, and I want to do it *now*!


----------



## Milco

Stocking up on food and drink to prepare for tomorrow night :b
Just have to figure out what kind of character I want to play :con :help


----------



## Eski




----------



## Xtraneous

Leaked on consoles but not on PC, dang.


----------



## Misanthropic79

Australian release date- 10/11/11, SUCK IT! @ The rest of the World!!! :boogie


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Well.... Midnight release is tonight!!!! So long as I get it in my hands I don't even care about anything else


----------



## Cynical

damn you people stop making me jealous ;P


----------



## Stardust3

Midnight release tonight!  yay


----------



## UndreamingAwake

Misanthropic79 said:


> Australian release date- 10/11/11, SUCK IT! @ The rest of the World!!! :boogie


You take that back, it just arrived via mail here as well, and it's the 10th here, 5pm. :b


----------



## Ohhai

Already availible for pirating on PC now.


----------



## Xtraneous

Victory.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123

Sooo, anyone finished it yet? lol.


----------



## tugboat

Just paid off the rest of my pre-order and gearing up to go back for the midnight release. I feel like a little kid on Christmas eve.


----------



## sean88

I'm gonna go to midnight release, but I'm going alone. I'm a bit nervous. lol

Is that weird? Also, how early should I show up?


----------



## WhoDey85

I'm making a trip to coin star and buying this tomorrow. I rarely pay $60 for a game anymore but I have to with this one.


----------



## MindOverMood

Ohhai said:


> Already availible for pirating on PC now.


Only 5 gigs? =s


----------



## Kennnie

picking up mine on monda wen i have time.


----------



## GunnyHighway

MindOverMood said:


> Only 5 gigs? =s


Yeah. Mine's 5.8GB and from what I'm reading it's mostly due to Bethesda doing a lot of stuff in game rather than through cutscenes as video files.


----------



## Zarrix

Great game so far, must put it to one side not as I study for an Auditing test. How fantastic : '(


----------



## Ohhai

MindOverMood said:


> Only 5 gigs? =s


Yeah, it's pretty unpolished, graphics havn't been improved from Oblivion, but people will still love it, not me however.


----------



## Zarrix

That's to do with the general dimishing returns effect of graphics output surely. It was never going to be as big a jump as it was from Morrowind to Oblivion. It's more a polish job, but there are some nice improvements. How much more eye candy can one have anyway? 

The levelling system and interface have been fixed up, which is pleasing to see. Both were awfully cumbersome in oblivion. Companion AI still hasn't improved at all however, which is a shame. Can't be that hard to program them to avoid traps and what not?

Overall though, extremely impressed and can't wait to really get my teeth into it in two weeks time.


----------



## Syndacus

Ohhai said:


> Yeah, it's pretty unpolished, graphics havn't been improved from Oblivion, but people will still love it, not me however.


Graphic quality or the glitches?

Quality, I see a massive improvement from the water textures to the fluidity of the landscape. The PS3 version seems to be a bit more slower and laggier, but graphics still decent.


----------



## Ohhai

Syndacus said:


> Graphic quality or the glitches?


I was talking about graphics quality, I played both on the PC, and I barely see a difference, however I will agree the water is rather pretty.


----------



## Syndacus

Skyrim looks really pretty, the character models look the same as Oblivion, but the world textures are amazing. Up close textures look more like Qarl's HD texture pack. I'm sure the community will release some killer mods and texture mods for the PC so we can add more to it than what Bethesda did.


----------



## jamesd

I can't believe I took today off of work to play this. It's so buggy. It's worse than new vegas. Indoors, dungeons and in towns it's okay but when I am roaming around the open world I keep randomly freezing up for 5-15 seconds each time. It's getting really annoying.


Another thing is why are dragons so easily to kill compared to polar bears and trolls. I ran into a giant troll who kept killing me over and over with one swipe. It was fast as **** so I couldn't just run away. I think I will give it a few more hours of gameplay and if it keeps bugging out I am just going to throw in the trash. Bethesda you fooled me once again.


----------



## UndreamingAwake

So is anyone actually enjoying the GAME, or just the graphics? :b I think it's awesome so far. Also, i'm level 13 right now, killed my second dragon, and i've yet to encounter any real bugs on the 360.


----------



## Misanthropic79

Metalunatic said:


> You take that back, it just arrived via mail here as well, and it's the 10th here, 5pm. :b


Australian/The Netherlands release date- 10/11/11, SUCK IT! @ The rest of the World!!! :boogie

Fixed. 
Gaming rouge States FTW!


----------



## Misanthropic79

jamesd said:


> I can't believe I took today off of work to play this. It's so buggy. It's worse than new vegas. Indoors, dungeons and in towns it's okay but when I am roaming around the open world I keep randomly freezing up for 5-15 seconds each time. It's getting really annoying.
> 
> Another thing is why are dragons so easily to kill compared to polar bears and trolls. I ran into a giant troll who kept killing me over and over with one swipe. It was fast as **** so I couldn't just run away. I think I will give it a few more hours of gameplay and if it keeps bugging out I am just going to throw in the trash. Bethesda you fooled me once again.


What are you playing it on? I'm on the 360 and the only bug I've encountered is a companion getting stuck and I'm getting no free roaming freezing issues at all. If you're on the 360 maybe the RRoD is imminent as my old 360 kept freezing up _new games, _but played the older ones just fine until it actually detonated.

I hear you on the enemies though, I easily defeated the first dragon then got easily wasted by a couple of Wisp Mothers not long after. But from what I've heard, like New Vegas, the enemies are leveled depending on where you are in the world so as you level up certain enemies/areas will become easier.


----------



## Marakunda

<<< Check the status...

Such a beast game, just exploring the landscape and bludgeoning b*tches with a warhammer is insanely fun! Best game I've seen all year easily...

Move out the way uncharted 3, move the **** out the way...


----------



## Knowbody

How was the PS3 port compared to the PC and 360?


thread starter is frikkin gorgeous btw


----------



## MindOverMood

Knowbody said:


> How was the PS3 port compared to the PC and 360?
> 
> thread starter is frikkin gorgeous btw :mushy


Fixed that for you.


----------



## Knowbody

seriously tho, i was thinking about buying it but will have to skip if the framerate sucks and it's choppy as hell compared to the PC


----------



## MrSoloDolo123

Pretty good game so far. I'm not liking the item menu and favourites system, it's kind of a hassle switching between weapons and magic with only 2 hotkeys (On a 360 control)

And the graphics are awesome.


----------



## Syndacus

Knowbody said:


> seriously tho, i was thinking about buying it but will have to skip if the framerate sucks and it's choppy as hell compared to the PC


It only happens when autosave feature is turned on, the PS3 will lag for a good 15 secs before resuming. Draw distance is what makes the game rather stutter a little bit on the consoles. The bad part about the console version is that you can't tweak the settings to improve performance.


----------



## CD700

MrSoloDolo123 said:


> Pretty good game so far. I'm not liking the item menu and favourites system, it's kind of a hassle switching between weapons and magic with only 2 hotkeys (On a 360 control)
> 
> And the graphics are awesome.


I dunno if its my control but sometimes it takes ages for the menu system to react at my attempts to just open magic or level up ect.
Great game though and I haven't noticed any bugs on the 260 version....looks and sounds great


----------



## Cynical

I don't know whether if I'm just nitpicking but I think the mage quest were a bit bland and short when compared with oblivion. I was all la di da di da then wtf?!? I'm arch-mage now? I only stated doing the quest yesterday.... it left me a bit disappointed.

not to mention finding out there were no spell making altars.... ****.... the spells looks great and all but a bit under powered imo (this coming from a guy who only used magic to kill Morokei).


----------



## avoidobot3000

I was hoping my computer would melt if I played it on maxed out settings, I was disappointed. It's not like back in the day when I first played Oblivion. Bethesda games are starting to feel a bit samey.


----------



## jamesd

I think I found out how to fix the freezes. If you have two video cards in crossfire, disable it. This fixed a lot of the glitches for me. It still bugs out but a lot less frequently now. 


To the person who commented above, yes the destruction spells are weak as hell. I found a tactic that works pretty well. Level up your restoration spell and one handed weapon skill. In combat just circle strafe the enemy while constantly hacking with one hand and restoring with the other. I've cleared multiple high level dungeons by doing this.


Another tip, if you want to face dragons and find cool dungeons go up to the nearest high mountain. You are bound to run into something hard. The only problem is that a lot of dungeons you need a specific item to open things.


----------



## Wintergreen

I've always hated spiders, but I like fighting them in Skyrim. There's nothing more satisfying than scorching five of 'em at once with a cleansing blast of fire.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123

avoidobot3000 said:


> I was hoping my computer would melt if I played it on maxed out settings, I was disappointed. It's not like back in the day when I first played Oblivion. Bethesda games are starting to feel a bit samey.


I think computer hardware is advancing far quicker than game graphics. My PC is about 3 years old and can run it on ultra with shadows turned low. I think skyrim was limited by the current generation of consoles.

And i agree that Bethesda games are samey, Oblivion Fallout 3/New Vegas all have similar mechanics


----------



## MindOverMood

Who cares about the graphics, it's all about the game play. I have a 8800GT, so I don't care if I have the settings all on low


----------



## jamesd

I only wish they had a VATS equivalent in this game to make up for the shoddy combat mechanics.


----------



## WhoDey85

What are you guys playing as? I'm a lvl 10 Shield/1 handed Orc. I having pretty much fun blocking and bashing in first person mode.


----------



## zomgz

My first character is mostly an archer but in close combat situations I've been using a one-handed sword and using the "healing" spell in the other. It helps a lot to be able to heal on the fly! Here's my lovely lady. A little worse for wear after being abducted by the dark brotherhood and having to kill the leader lady.


----------



## Glue

I'm currently a level 8 Nord with a warhammer. I'm not a magic user, but I might start using a healing spell or something becuase I hate always having to look for food and ****.

I got stuck with the default look of the nord because I'm an idiot. I might restart the game tomorrow. I'm only 7 hours in, so it's not that bad?


----------



## Marakunda

K, it's settled, I'm getting this game for Christmas.

I'm probably gonna go for a female nord, specializing in two handed schtuffs, imma make her cute looking but at the same time look like a BAMF with battle scars and war paint and stuff.

Gonna be so beast...


----------



## Knowbody

Textures on PS3 look terrible judging from this screen


----------



## feels

I'm a Redguard, level 9, and I dual wield some war axes. So far I only use magic to heal myself. I also became a werewolf recently.


----------



## Cynical

I had to stop myself from playing, barely had any sleep these days lol level 20 Altmer pure mage no weapons,. I'm done with mage college now doing the companions questline, I recently became a werewolf too and it kicks ***! specially since I got Hircine's Ring. who needs horses


----------



## MrSoloDolo123

I made a Nord, currently level 12. The only magic i use is healing, and i mainly just use sword and shield. Probably the most boring way of playing but meh.

Also, dragons seem too easy atm. Ive killed 4 and they're mostly just annoying with the flying around instead of fighting.. Giants on the other hand are super tough. Why's everyone scared of dragons!? its the giants they gotta worry about!!!! lol


----------



## Cynical

^they're pretty easy when you're a werewolf


----------



## Misanthropic79

@ Knowbody, That pic looks like it's on a standard non-hd TV. I hear the game looks better on PS3 and compared to my 360, on a Plasma HD TV @ 1080p/60 HZ it looks a heap better than that. Still not as good looking as Uncharted 2 but a lot better than Oblivion.

Anyways I'm only at level 13 with a Female Redguard. Currently stealthing with a bow when I can (First time with bow in TES for me), dual wielding fire and a mace when up close and personal and I'm also a werewolf.

This game is f**kin' boss!


----------



## dave twothree

I was surprised at first when my nordic warrior decapitated one of my enemies, needed to mod oblivion for that kind of stuff, I love it. 

Running on max ultra settings on pc makes this game look so beautiful, I can't get enough, so much fun. 

I get a few random crash to desktops though very very rarely, read a lot of people have that problem, no idea what to do, need a patch.


----------



## Glue

Knowbody said:


> Textures on PS3 look terrible judging from this screen


I have it on PS3 and it looks way better than that. Like Misanthropic79 said, that's probably from a non-hd tv. From what I've seen online they ps3 version looks better than the xbox.


----------



## Chris2012

I'm a little concerned with the future progress of my character. I'm basically trying to upgrade my destruction magic, restoration magic, archery, lock pick, sneak, and pick pocket.

I want to be a mage, archer, and thief. But I don't think I will be able to adequately upgrade my perks for situations against the tougher enemies.


----------



## nycdude

Glue said:


> I have it on PS3 and it looks way better than that. Like Misanthropic79 said, that's probably from a non-hd tv. From what I've seen online they ps3 version looks better than the xbox.


Are u sure, from the pics the 360 looks better. 

http://www.lensoftruth.com/head2head-the-elder-scrolls-v-skyrim-screenshot-comparison/


----------



## Venompoo

Skyrim???? Wah


----------



## sean88

I'm a level 22 Imperial Battlemage. There's so much to do, I'm overwhelmed. I'm trying to clean up my miscellaneous quests before I start on the main ones. 

My highest skills (50+) are destruction, 1-handed, speech and lockpicking. Everything else is in the 30s area.


----------



## njodis

Glue said:


> I'm currently a level 8 Nord with a warhammer. I'm not a magic user, but I might start using a healing spell or something becuase I hate always having to look for food and ****.
> 
> I got stuck with the default look of the nord because I'm an idiot. I might restart the game tomorrow. I'm only 7 hours in, so it's not that bad?


Are you playing on PC? If so, you can do this:

Press tilde (~)
type ShowRaceMenu

It will bring up the menu so you can change your character. Unfortunately, you can't do this on anything but the PC... Also, if you do this, keep an eye on your stats and racial bonuses, because I dunno if it'll screw them up or not.



MrSoloDolo123 said:


> I think computer hardware is advancing far quicker than game graphics. My PC is about 3 years old and can run it on ultra with shadows turned low. I think skyrim was limited by the current generation of consoles.
> 
> And i agree that Bethesda games are samey, Oblivion Fallout 3/New Vegas all have similar mechanics


It's because they have to make the games so that they'll work on ancient console hardware, yes. That's the case with every game that comes out on both PC and consoles, which sucks. I guess the upside is that you don't have to upgrade very often, which saves a lot of money. I was worried I'd need to buy a new video card, yet my 2 year old $100 Radeon HD4850 can play it almost maxed out at 1080p. 

Anyway, the game is great. I seem to be in the rare minority in thinking Oblivion was awful, especially compared to Morrowind, but I'm having good fun with Skyrim. I can't imagine playing it on a console, though; I tried it with my PS2 controller w/ adapter and it was almost impossible, especially when it comes to aiming fireballs and ****. I have no idea how people play FPS games with a controller. :blank


----------



## jamesd

sean88 said:


> I'm a level 22 Imperial Battlemage. There's so much to do, I'm overwhelmed. I'm trying to clean up my miscellaneous quests before I start on the main ones.
> 
> My highest skills (50+) are destruction, 1-handed, speech and lockpicking. Everything else is in the 30s area.


This is very similar to how I play the game. Most of my skills are concentrated on destruction, one handed and lock picking. However my smithing is in the 90s. The game gets so much more accessible once you have access to good weapons and armor. The high level dungeons are impossible to navigate without good gear.


----------



## sean88

jamesd said:


> This is very similar to how I play the game. Most of my skills are concentrated on destruction, one handed and lock picking. However my smithing is in the 90s. The game gets so much more accessible once you have access to good weapons and armor. The high level dungeons are impossible to navigate without good gear.


lol I'm doing the fire tree in destruction, and I had to fight a pyromancer in one of the dungeons and I couldn't beat him! He was owning my face! :[ I just ran away haha! My gear is total garbage right now, all the stuff I find in dungeons I can't use. So I have to make all of my own stuff?


----------



## Syndacus

www.skyrimnexus.com

Texture mods are already out for the PC. Including smoother faces, nude bodies, and world textures.

Mods will only work for PC version of the game, no clue when they'll make them for consoles.


----------



## Glue

njodis said:


> Are you playing on PC? If so, you can do this:
> 
> Press tilde (~)
> type ShowRaceMenu
> 
> It will bring up the menu so you can change your character. Unfortunately, you can't do this on anything but the PC... Also, if you do this, keep an eye on your stats and racial bonuses, because I dunno if it'll screw them up or not.


Thanks, but unfortunately I'm playing it on PS3.

I started a new game today. I'm on my way to High Hrothar, so I'm not too far from where I left off.


----------



## Cynical

I got 99 quests and a main ain't one  

I really laughed out loud when I read it, it describes my situation perfectly lol


----------



## jamesd

I think I am getting too overpowered. I can easily kill anything now including dragons with my sword and staff combo. This strategy works with everything besides giants but the trick with them is lure them near a ledge and force shout them off the side of the mountain. I still haven't figured out a way to fight undead wizards. They are immune to all my spells and shouts and they kill me before I get a chance to get near them.

Either there is a bug or they have the ability to teleport because when I tried to rush one it ended up behind me and killed me within seconds. Here is some of the stuff I have been using. The sword I crafted, the mask I found in a dwarven ruin, the staff was in a witches covenant and I don't remember where I found the gauntlets.


----------



## Syndacus

OMG JamesD! Epic stuff man, what level did you get that?


----------



## jamesd

Pretty early on because my smithing skills are really high. You can take any decent item and turn them into legit items. The problem is finding rare ores and ingots. Just make a bunch of iron daggers, they only cost one leather strip and one iron ingot. I've easily made over 500 of them.


----------



## Way2rock49

*Don't know... ?*

Really stumped, I'd been forward to uncharted 3 for a long time, but then I heard that skyrim was coming out and I have barely enough money for one, not both. Wich should I get!


----------



## Misanthropic79

Way2rock49 said:


> Really stumped, I'd been forward to uncharted 3 for a long time, but then I heard that skyrim was coming out and I have barely enough money for one, not both. Wich should I get!


How much free time do you have to play with?

If you're looking for a shorter/tighter shooting game with a more cinematic experience and with a decent multiplayer thrown in, then Uncharted 3 is your best bet.

But if you've got plenty of time and want a huge open world, deep RPG elements, lengthy story/sidequests, meaty melee combat with some magic thrown in, then get Skyrim.


----------



## Syndacus

jamesd said:


> Pretty early on because my smithing skills are really high. You can take any decent item and turn them into legit items. The problem is finding rare ores and ingots. Just make a bunch of iron daggers, they only cost one leather strip and one iron ingot. I've easily made over 500 of them.


I need a quicksilver ingot...ever find one?


----------



## jamesd

Syndacus said:


> I need a quicksilver ingot...ever find one?


Yeah. I am not positive because all I do is scour mountain tops for dungeons so I lose track quickly but I think I found a few in the northeast part of the world. Near winterhold. I found a bunch of good loot in dwarven dungeons but haven't found one daedric dungeon yet. Do you know where to go?


----------



## Chris2012

Misanthropic79 said:


> How much free time do you have to play with?
> 
> If you're looking for a shorter/tighter shooting game with a more cinematic experience and with a decent multiplayer thrown in, then Uncharted 3 is your best bet.
> 
> But if you've got plenty of time and want a huge open world, deep RPG elements, lengthy story/sidequests, meaty melee combat with some magic thrown in, then get Skyrim.


Now see, I had it the other way around.

If you're looking for a shorter/tighter shooting game with a more cinematic experience and with a decent multiplayer thrown in, then Skyrim is your best bet.

But if you've got plenty of time and want a huge open world, deep RPG elements, lengthy story/sidequests, meaty melee combat with some magic thrown in, then get Uncharted 3.

Guess it's just differences in perspective.


----------



## Cynical

what's dragon armor's armor type? heavy or light? I'm planning on taking those perks even though I'm a mage... the armor is reminiscent of my old fatalis armor x so I'm like definitely getting it.

my enchanting is at level 70 currently, but all the stuff I enchant still isn't that good compared to say my arch-mage robe. Did you enchant your's or did you just find them? cause I can't make anything that good lol, now or ever for that matter....


----------



## Misanthropic79

Chris2012 said:


> Now see, I had it the other way around.
> 
> If you're looking for a shorter/tighter shooting game with a more cinematic experience and with a decent multiplayer thrown in, then Skyrim is your best bet.
> 
> But if you've got plenty of time and want a huge open world, deep RPG elements, lengthy story/sidequests, meaty melee combat with some magic thrown in, then get Uncharted 3.
> 
> Guess it's just differences in perspective.


But I thought Uncharted was the......I mean isn't Skyrim a......didn't you mean to say that..........


----------



## Chris2012

Misanthropic79 said:


> But I thought Uncharted was the......I mean isn't Skyrim a......didn't you mean to say that..........


Objective complete.


----------



## 0lly

I just got the game today. I'm playing as a cat called Puss


----------



## UndreamingAwake

Cynical said:


> what's dragon armor's armor type? heavy or light? I'm planning on taking those perks even though I'm a mage... the armor is reminiscent of my old fatalis armor x so I'm like definitely getting it.
> 
> my enchanting is at level 70 currently, but all the stuff I enchant still isn't that good compared to say my arch-mage robe. Did you enchant your's or did you just find them? cause I can't make anything that good lol, now or ever for that matter....


I've got heavy armor and it's called Dragonbone. You need both Scales and Bones for it, but there's also a Light Armor version available called Dragonscale which only requires the Scales. Smithing is ridicilously easy to level... I play a full Warrior type, but i've seen there's also a perk in the Enchanting tree which makes your Enchants more powerful. Have you picked that?



Misanthropic79 said:


> But I thought Uncharted was the......I mean isn't Skyrim a......didn't you mean to say that..........


Lol!


----------



## Cynical

Metalunatic said:


> I've got heavy armor and it's called Dragonbone. You need both Scales and Bones for it, but there's also a Light Armor version available called Dragonscale which only requires the Scales. Smithing is ridicilously easy to level... I play a full Warrior type, but i've seen there's also a perk in the Enchanting tree which makes your Enchants more powerful. Have you picked that?


Oh there's a light and heavy version great  
Yeah smiting is pretty easy to level lol I actually have a system going 
A) make iron dagger B) enchant iron dagger (with petty/lesser soul gem) C) sell enchanted dagger for money D) buy more gems, rinse and repeat. I got smiting to 60 and enchanting to 70 in like 2 to 3 hrs lol.

I already picked up most of the enchanting perks that would matter, aside the master one of course but that doesn't add any stats and I don't see how the 5/5 enchanter would make that big of a difference as it only adds 20%.... anyway If say I enchant (using a black/grand soul gem) a circlet with magicka regen it caps at 50% or if I enchant it with +magicka it also caps at +50. It's still no where near as Morokei with 100%. I feel like I wasted my perks :/



> Morokei is too beast D:


I hate that guy but if he was any easier then the quest would'nt be as good. I think hes only hard if you're a mage though since he takes your atronach if you summon one and he one shots you because your health cap is pretty much like crap (like mine).


----------



## Rixy

Do you guys play with the third person view? I don't like the first person view and I was wondering if there's no point in playing third person incase I buy it.


----------



## Karuni

Before this came out, I only had some minor anticipation for it because I've never played any of the Elder Scrolls games, but the more I look at images, watch videos (been watching the Yogscast's LP), and read the wiki since the release, the more and more I want it too! It's like a crazy plague. 

I could get it for Christmas or my birthday, but the problem is, my school laptop (which is BRAND NEW) has specs just barely above the minimum. I'd pick gameplay over graphics any day, but I can't stand low settings when they could be much better. My roommate has her 360 here in our dorm, so my only hope of playing is waiting patiently for Gamefly to answer my prayers. xD Sucky thing is, though, I'd only be able to play it while I'm on campus. Which means not over Christmas break. ;_; If the next gen of consoles wasn't coming up in the next few years, I might consider getting my own 360. (I have a Wii and PS2)


----------



## lazy

level 4 and i that troll beast thing kicked my *** when i tried to kill it, then another one when i was making it up that mountain. I'm not even playing on hardened/hardest; on adept.

So far so good, I see you can choose what skills to level up. Thank goodness.

I'm trying very hard to stay away from this thing. I should be spending time getting practical with what the self-help books are telling me. These games are a double edged sword when it comes to escapist-pleasure :|


----------



## Joe

Is it good ? Ive not got it yet since im finishing new vegas off.


And is the levelling up system like fallouts or oblivions?


----------



## leave me alone

JamieHasAnxiety said:


> STOP IT YOU GUYS!
> JUST STOP IT!!
> 
> I'm so jealous you guys have Skyrim-. It's killing meeeeeee x.x
> Sadly the crappy money I make has to go to food and other crappy
> adult crap crap.


Pirate it, untill you have money to buy it. I bought it and i feel like a beta tester, the game has tons of technical issues.



Rixy said:


> Do you guys play with the third person view? I don't like the first person view and I was wondering if there's no point in playing third person incase I buy it.


If it tells you anything, 3rd person view improved A LOT from Fallout 3, so it is actually playable.


----------



## Cynical

The real Dragonborn. Damn I wish I could meet this kid when he grows up. I'd tease him like hell lol Fus Roh Dah!









Bethesda;
Back in February, we threw down a challenge: if anyone delivered a child on 11.11.11 and named him/her Dovahkiin, we would provide *free Bethesda games for life.*

Today we congratulate proud parents Megan and Eric Kellermeyer for completing the quest. As noted on their webcomic site (and documents shared with us), Megan gave birth to Dovahkiin Tom Kellermeyer last Friday at 6:08 pm PST.

Be it the real world or the game worlds we create, we wish young Dovahkiin the best in all his adventures. And if Alduin ever reaches this realm, we'll be in touch.


----------



## UndreamingAwake

^ Epic :lol

Here's hoping the kid isn't going to get bullied over his name when he goes to school...


----------



## jamesd

Cynical said:


> Oh there's a light and heavy version great
> Yeah smiting is pretty easy to level lol I actually have a system going
> A) make iron dagger B) enchant iron dagger (with petty/lesser soul gem) C) sell enchanted dagger for money D) buy more gems, rinse and repeat. I got smiting to 60 and enchanting to 70 in like 2 to 3 hrs lol.
> 
> I already picked up most of the enchanting perks that would matter, aside the master one of course but that doesn't add any stats and I don't see how the 5/5 enchanter would make that big of a difference as it only adds 20%.... anyway If say I enchant (using a black/grand soul gem) a circlet with magicka regen it caps at 50% or if I enchant it with +magicka it also caps at +50. It's still no where near as Morokei with 100%. I feel like I wasted my perks :/
> 
> I hate that guy but if he was any easier then the quest would'nt be as good. I think hes only hard if you're a mage though since he takes your atronach if you summon one and he one shots you because your health cap is pretty much like crap (like mine).


Once your smithing and enchanting skills are really high you become too overpowered. It makes looting pointless because the stuff you have is going to be better every time. I need more black soul gems because it keeps saying I do not have a soul gem large enough to capture this soul.


----------



## jamesd

Gerbil said:


> haha I love how this thread went from "who can't wait for skyrim?" to "how awesome is playing skyrim?"... I work so I haven't been able to play much.. I'm so far behind you guys D:


I am a mild insomniac normally so I have a few extra hours to play compared to people who sleep a full night.


----------



## Saekon

I would just like to interrupt and point out that Morokei has practically no mana regen! You can pretty much get him to waste all his mana by dashing in and out from behind an obstacle.

With my sword and slow time thu'um I can kill dragons before they can get back up into the air after landing, and since my sword drains health I don't need potions or healing spells! Yaaaaay!!!

Also, I got smithing 100 by crafting leather bracers (1 leather, 2 leather strips). And I play too much, way too much. Gonna go download nude skin mod now, bye.


----------



## Cynical

jamesd said:


> Once your smithing and enchanting skills are really high you become too overpowered. It makes looting pointless because the stuff you have is going to be better every time.


When I started grinding I was at level 21 but now since my enchanting is at 87 and smiting at 83, I'm currently as level 33 lol I still don't see how enchanting would do any better than what I have equipped right now but I'll give it another try when my smiting reaches 100. I haven't put any perks in yet cause I was afraid it was another failure like the ones I put in enchanting...



> I need more black soul gems because it keeps saying I do not have a soul gem large enough to capture this soul.


What have you been killing? Any soul should fit perfectly in Grand soul gems, Black soul gems are only for people. so unless you've been soul trapping people then it won't go to any normal gem... plus Black soul gems are more expensive and a ***** to find compared to Grand soul gems, it's not really advisable imo

sidenote: dayum I just saw how kickass Daedric armor looks like.... I might pick it up to lmao


----------



## Knowbody

I want this game but I don't want to pay 60 for it.


----------



## Cynical

Dang I finally got my smiting and enchanting to a 100 but I'm not happy about it... 

I enchanted 100% mana reduction for Destruction on my Deadric Armor legendary (it was too cool I couldn't resist) so I like just summon my Dremora Lord then proceed to nuke and perma stun (impact) my enemies to death without any of them getting even close  its kinda boring now...


----------



## Ambivert

lol I'm basically an invincible tank right now. Got a Mace & Shield Nord with 100 Smithing, and 80 Enchanting right now. Got the Mace of Molag Bal and the entire daedric armor set upped to legendary with ebony ingots. I'm a beast lol, 600 armor rating + Lords Stone buff (20AR & +25% Resist against all magic) + Shield perk that gives me 50% Magic resist + 20% magic resist enchant on my shield...for close to 100% resistance against magic. Barely anything can scratch me. got 35 hours played so far and am lvl 36

Also....poor Cicero...dear Cicero


----------



## UndreamingAwake

counterfeit self said:


> Also....poor Cicero...dear Cicero


I was glad to finally axe that idiot... :lol


----------



## Cynical

But I like Cicero


----------



## Misanthropic79

Metalunatic said:


> I was glad to finally axe that idiot... :lol


:teeth He wears a jester outfit from what I hear. The only clothing that'd make me want to kill him more would be a mime oufit.

Haven't reached the Dark Brotherhood quests yet but poor old Cicero is already dead he just doesn't know it and I think I'll do it with my bare hands! :twisted


----------



## Cynical

^yep pretty much, at least you'll have people to ask in quest lol just no one to share adventures though....

I let Cicero live  being the old listener 200 years ago, I fully agree with everything he has done and said.


----------



## UndreamingAwake

Misanthropic79 said:


> :teeth He wears a jester outfit from what I hear. The only clothing that'd make me want to kill him more would be a mime oufit.





Cynical said:


> I let Cicero live  being the old listener 200 years ago, I fully agree with everything he has done and said.


If you have the spirit of Lucien Lachance with you, he will comment on how Sithis does not want Cicero dead for some odd reason. How "the terror of midnight" can not want him dead is beyond me. :sus


----------



## UndreamingAwake

JamieHasAnxiety said:


> You guys think people will still be playing skyrim after 2 weeks? xD


Sure. Plenty of people make a second character. And a third. TES are games I come back to all the time.


----------



## Misanthropic79

JamieHasAnxiety said:


> You guys think people will still be playing skyrim after 2 weeks? xD


Is that a trick question? It'll take me longer than that to beat it once. Like Metalunatic and quite frankly most other TES fans, I'll be returning more than once.


----------



## Cynical

Metalunatic said:


> If you have the spirit of Lucien Lachance with you, he will comment on how Sithis does not want Cicero dead for some odd reason. How "the terror of midnight" can not want him dead is beyond me. :sus


I did have Lucien with me at the time it was the first time I actually used the summon I was surprised that after a while he started jabbering about stuff, how a keeper is an important role blah blah. heck he even comments on Shadowmere, how its nice to see a old friend lol

I've read all of Cicero's journal entries long before the quest to dawnstar happened. Hes pretty loyal to the Night Mother and the old ways he recognizes the need to follow them.... and SPOILER! plus you know what happens with the second to the last quest (pretty effing obvious imo), I like to believe he heard what Astrid was planning for the listener thats why he tried to kill her.


----------



## jamesd

Cynical said:


> Dang I finally got my smiting and enchanting to a 100 but I'm not happy about it...
> 
> I enchanted 100% mana reduction for Destruction on my Deadric Armor legendary (it was too cool I couldn't resist) so I like just summon my Dremora Lord then proceed to nuke and perma stun (impact) my enemies to death without any of them getting even close  its kinda boring now...


I hear you. I grinded in the beginning to get my smithing and enchanting skills up and it's made the game a lot less enjoyable. The enemy scaling is ridiculous though, a group of bandits are harder to kill than a dragon now.


----------



## njodis

The game is a lot more fun if you don't abuse the **** out of the game mechanics, much like the other Elder Scrolls games. Fun to do on a second play through, but not something I'd want to do all the time...


----------



## UndreamingAwake

JamieHasAnxiety said:


> Everyone I see everywhere is sharing their story of how they did what, and what they found in said dungeon or whatever. And I'm like- so unfair.
> 
> I want to share stuff too! Thats like a big part of it- maybe ill post an ad for someone who just got it as well- I cant be the only one who doesnt have it yet!


Originally, I was planning on getting it for the holidays, but pre-ordered it about 5 days beforehand because I decided I couldn't wait any longer. I'm sure there are plenty of people who are actually getting it for the holidays or something, so no need to worry.



Cynical said:


> I did have Lucien with me at the time it was the first time I actually used the summon I was surprised that after a while he started jabbering about stuff, how a keeper is an important role blah blah. heck he even comments on Shadowmere, how its nice to see a old friend lol
> 
> I've read all of Cicero's journal entries long before the quest to dawnstar happened. Hes pretty loyal to the Night Mother and the old ways he recognizes the need to follow them.... and SPOILER! plus you know what happens with the second to the last quest (pretty effing obvious imo), I like to believe he heard what Astrid was planning for the listener thats why he tried to kill her.


Lol. That was the first time I used the summon too. I normally don't travel with companions, but was planning on using him as trap bait. He comments on just about anything, which is really cool. Shame that he blurts out the "hail the listener" line every 20 seconds though... I know Cicero was important, but he just needed to die because of his suit and that ridicilous dance. I'm pretty sure Sithis will soon get a headache from him and send him back to Nirn to bother us in the next TES, though. :b

Which reminds me.. Anyone seen an Adoring Fan-ish type of character around yet? I still owe him an axe in the skull.



njodis said:


> The game is a lot more fun if you don't abuse the **** out of the game mechanics, much like the other Elder Scrolls games. Fun to do on a second play through, but not something I'd want to do all the time...


True that. SPOILERS: My sis was level 20 a few days ago, and me 28. Imagine my surprise when I come out of bed yesterday and she's level 65 all of a sudden. Turns out the Oghma Infinium is glitched.. Access the bookshelf in your home in Whiterun, select the Infinium, read it (by actually choosing a path!), then place it in the bookshelf and pick it back up, repeat. Infinite Infinium uses!

Appearantly horses can climb mountains these days. My sis climbed High Hrothgar with Shadowmere in 2 minutes, while I walked all the way up the 7000 steps.. :sus
(I meant "climbing" as in from the side, not via "legit" pathways in the game)

Also, to those with Smithing and Heavy Armor who believe Dragonbone is stronger than Daedric because it requires 100 Smithing; it isn't. Daedric is superior. Craft both and upgrade both, you'll see what I mean.


----------



## jamesd

Metalunatic said:


> Appearantly horses can climb mountains these days. My sis climbed High Hrothgar with Shadowmere in 2 minutes, while I walked all the way up the 7000 steps..


I wish there was mountain climbing perk or something. There have been countless times where I wanted to reach the top but had to go around the entire mountain range to find a pathway.


----------



## UndreamingAwake

jamesd said:


> I wish there was mountain climbing perk or something. There have been countless times where I wanted to reach the top but had to go around the entire mountain range to find a pathway.


No need! :b Grab a horse, run and jump forward. While you're against the mountain, try to find a way up by moving left or right and eventually you'll usually be able to reach the top within a minute or two.


----------



## seafolly

Reading this thread was a huge error. I was certainly tempted with the trailer but now I really want to sink my teeth into it. Unfortunately I selected the Wii back in 2007, and a Mac. Someday, someday.


----------



## Glue

I want to kill everyone in the Dark Brotherhood so bad, but people are saying that the storyline is great. Call me sensitive, but when a ***** comes into my house while I'm sleeping, drugs(?) me, takes me to a cabin in the middle of nowhere, and makes me kill someone, I want to get even.

Anyway, I wish the dragons were a lot harder. I kill them with my warhammer the first time they land on the ground. I get on their side and pound away. All they do is flap their wings as if it's suppose to hurt me or something.

My Nord is at level 28. I'm rocking the glass warhammer (legendary) with the heavy dragon armor (legendary). Besides healing, I don't use magic or enchanting. The game is pretty challenging without magic/enchanting. I've died so many times.


----------



## UndreamingAwake

Glue said:


> My Nord is at level 28. I'm rocking the glass warhammer (legendary) with the heavy dragon armor (legendary). Besides healing, I don't use magic or enchanting. The game is pretty challenging without magic/enchanting. I've died so many times.


Potions are a Warrior's friend. Either get some good Alchemy skill or waste money on buying it from vendors.


----------



## Ambivert

Metalunatic said:


> I was glad to finally axe that idiot... :lol


Yup me too voice was sooo grating but as it was mentioned Sithis prefers him for being a good servant so we might have a run in with a pissed off daedric prince later on in expacks or DLC. Aw well I'll just sacrifice someone and please him again 



Metalunatic said:


> Lol. That was the first time I used the summon too. I normally don't travel with companions, but was planning on using him as trap bait. He comments on just about anything, which is really cool. Shame that he blurts out the "hail the listener" line every 20 seconds though.


I like when I'm on the quest to kill the gourmet chef and Lucien says something like "So, killing the gourmet chef will bring chaos to Tamriel. I am pleased with this" 



> Also, to those with Smithing and Heavy Armor who believe Dragonbone is stronger than Daedric because it requires 100 Smithing; it isn't. Daedric is superior. Craft both and upgrade both, you'll see what I mean.


Yes and dragon bone is way uglier. I just stuck with Daedric, the defense differential is minuscule anyways and I look way cooler.

Yes and as it was mentioned. Smithing and enchanting are broken as hell, they pretty much make your character god mode and provide easy levels. Not like Bethesda cares they got their cash lol


----------



## tlgibson97

I haven't stuck with any storyline int his game. I'm like the "yes man". Anything anyone wants me to do I do it. Luckily when I took over whiterun my house was intact. Just sucks that none of the vendors are there any more.

Dragons are pretty easy. I was attacked by two at once. Once they are on the ground they are dead in seconds.

I like running around with companions but they have their downsides, like if I "accidentally" attack a guard my companion don't stop unil they are dead. That just causes all kinds of issues.


----------



## Cynical

Metalunatic said:


> No need! :b Grab a horse, run and jump forward. While you're against the mountain, try to find a way up by moving left or right and eventually you'll usually be able to reach the top within a minute or two.


holy crap that does work! I was doing the quest to get all my master level destruction magic and the second one was somewhere below the graybeards (to which I have never gone to) I was using Shadowmere then I remembered your post.... dayum that horse can climb lmao

Lol Dragon Bone kinda resembles Diablos Armor while Dragon Scale kinda looks like Silver Rathalos Armor. Damn Bethesda you should have just copied the Rathalos ai that could have made a difference...


----------



## UndreamingAwake

counterfeit self said:


> Yes and dragon bone is way uglier. I just stuck with Daedric, the defense differential is minuscule anyways and I look way cooler.
> 
> Yes and as it was mentioned. Smithing and enchanting are broken as hell, they pretty much make your character god mode and provide easy levels. Not like Bethesda cares they got their cash lol


You thought dragonbone is ugly? Ok, to each their own, but I thought it was kindda cool, except the color. Would have loved an option to dye your stuff or something.

Agreed, I think everyone does, on the crafting skills, especially Smithing.



Cynical said:


> holy crap that does work! I was doing the quest to get all my master level destruction magic and the second one was somewhere below the graybeards (to which I have never gone to) I was using Shadowmere then I remembered your post.... dayum that horse can climb lmao
> 
> Lol Dragon Bone kinda resembles Diablos Armor while Dragon Scale kinda looks like Silver Rathalos Armor. Damn Bethesda you should have just copied the Rathalos ai that could have made a difference...


Yeah according to my sis, it's not just Shadowmere. She said every horse is able to do that. I know I sound like a Morrowind prick, but I still miss Levitation and wish they had added it to Skyrim, instead of having to use horses to climb mountain ranges, lol...


----------



## jamesd

Glue said:


> I want to kill everyone in the Dark Brotherhood so bad, but people are saying that the storyline is great. Call me sensitive, but when a ***** comes into my house while I'm sleeping, drugs(?) me, takes me to a cabin in the middle of nowhere, and makes me kill someone, I want to get even.
> .


It sucks because a lot of the npcs in this game are immortal. They "die" but always respawn with full health seconds later. I loved in fallout3 just going around settlements just completely destroying everyone. It seems like skyrim has a lot more invincible characters than fallout.


----------



## Ambivert

jamesd said:


> It sucks because a lot of the npcs in this game are immortal. They "die" but always respawn with full health seconds later. I loved in fallout3 just going around settlements just completely destroying everyone. It seems like skyrim has a lot more invincible characters than fallout.


Children are invincible too. However, skyrim nexus has a mod to fix that problem. The children in this game are particularly annoying and skewering them is satisfying XD


----------



## jamesd

counterfeit self said:


> Children are invincible too. However, skyrim nexus has a mod to fix that problem. The children in this game are particularly annoying and skewering them is satisfying XD


Yeah I know. I tried to kill that little brat who keeps telling me he's not afraid of me.


----------



## johnstamos

damn I need to get a life, i've put like 50 hours into this game already


----------



## Cynical

^mine is 74hrs lol what does that say about me? lmao



> Yeah according to my sis, it's not just Shadowmere. She said every horse is able to do that. I know I sound like a Morrowind prick, but I still miss Levitation and wish they had added it to Skyrim, instead of having to use horses to climb mountain ranges, lol...


I took a normal horse up a mountain (one I stole) it died on me due to repeated small falls I guess. I think Shadowmere is still the best candidate imo



> Children are invincible too. However, skyrim nexus has a mod to fix that problem. The children in this game are particularly annoying and skewering them is satisfying XD


Here's the vid and link for the mod:




... I think there's a special place in hell for me lol I laughed my *** off when I first saw this vid


----------



## MindOverMood

Cynical said:


> ^mine is 74hrs lol what does that say about me? lmao
> 
> I took a normal horse up a mountain (one I stole) it died on me dues to repeated small falls I guess. I think Shadowmere is still the best candidate imo
> 
> Here's the vid and link for the mod:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I think there's a special place in hell for me lol I laughed my *** off when I first saw this vid


His laugh made the video 10x better:lol


----------



## Cynical

^I know right I started laughing my *** off when he started laughing. you can really feel the enjoyment he was getting lol


----------



## UndreamingAwake

Cynical said:


> ^mine is 74hrs lol what does that say about me? lmao
> 
> I took a normal horse up a mountain (one I stole) it died on me dues to repeated small falls I guess. I think Shadowmere is still the best candidate imo
> 
> Here's the vid and link for the mod:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I think there's a special place in hell for me lol I laughed my *** off when I first saw this vid


Thanks for the info on the horse. The maniacal laughter from that guy in the video just cracked me up! :lol


----------



## lad

Who's winning then?


----------



## jamesd

I have been getting kind of bored of the game lately so I changed my character's race and gender. You can do this through console commands. After playing a bit I leveled up and found out that all my stats are screwed up. My archery is now in 90s when I probably shot less than 10 arrows this entire time. My high lockpicking skills is now in the 10s. Wtf. I have been playing way too much. I logged in 32 hours already and it's only been two weeks since release.


----------



## UndreamingAwake

Ok, I take back what I said earlier about the 360 version not having that much bugs... The further you get in, the buggier this game becomes. Can't finish half the quests I got, and my other complaint is that you can't even go on a bloody killing spree since half of the damn NPCs are "Essential"! :bash


----------



## Cynical

I'm totally loving the Master difficulty right now  I don't wear the (cheat) armor I made anymore, I get killed in like 1 or 2 shots depending if I had my ebonyflesh spell on and the random elder dragon battles are pretty sweet since I cant spam spells anymore, and the fact that spells do terrible dps compared to weapons. I love it


----------



## Zima

Guys, I have a major issue with Skyrim.

The fact that the main storyline has major bugs(Like when you try to talk to Esbern) is not what's killing it for me. It's two things:

1)* Everything is handed to you from the start*. Within a few hours of play you're hailed as a mighty dragonborn, thrall or whatever of some town, and have enough gold for a horse and a house. In older games you had to work your way up for a while, and it made it more rewarding in the end.

2) *The dialogues look like they could have been written by a 10 year old* who has no clue of how a conversation between two adults might actually sound like. 
ex:
"You must drink the blood and become a werewolf!"
answer option a) "Ok, I'll drink the blood and become a werewolf!"
answer option b) "But I don't want to drink the blood and become a werewolf!"

Many things NPCs say, and especially your own response options, sound so unbelievably unrealistic and simple-minded. But the simplicity goes back to my previous point - that way you'll be done with the quest and reap the rewards faster without having to put much thought into anything. The downside is it kills any feeling of connection to the characters and storyline - it's just not realistic.

This actually reflects how young people live their lives these days - they just want instant gratification and do not care for meaning, depth, or substance. MTV culture. And I'm only 23....


----------



## StarDude

I'm loving the game so far. Got Benor as a companion, and I'm a Wood Elf archer. Sneak and Archery makes the game so fun and easy its laughable, but the gratification from headshots never gets old.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

StarDude said:


> Sneak and Archery makes the game so fun and easy its laughable, but the gratification from headshots never gets old.


You got that right. From Morrowind to New Vegas, i always play a stealth character.


----------



## jamesd

njodis said:


> The game is a lot more fun if you don't abuse the **** out of the game mechanics, much like the other Elder Scrolls games. Fun to do on a second play through, but not something I'd want to do all the time...


I recently started a 2nd character and it much more enjoyable now. If you max out your your smithing and enchanting the game becomes too boring since you are way too overpowered. Before I focused on one-handed and destruction but now I am going purely two-handed and block.

The combat feels more engaging now and I have to time my attacks better. Still I wished that the combat system wasn't so clunky and primitive. If they adopted a more responsible system like the witcher or demon souls games it would be amazing.

Also I wish that the dragon encounters were more epic and rarer. Something to look forward to. It's too repetitive and boring the way it is now. I wish battling giants and dragons in this game was like shadow of the colossus. Where you have to track them down, find a way to climb on top of them and find their weak spots. Could you imagine hanging on a dragon while it's soaring 1000 ft in the air?


----------



## Misanthropic79

Jim speaking the truth, he talks a lot of s**t but here he's on the money....

http://www.destructoid.com/the-jimquisition-how-skyrim-proves-this-industry-wrong-216602.phtml


----------



## Syndacus

Skyrim is just one of those games that turns head and defies industry standards and generalizations. They did it when Oblivion came out and back when Morrowind premiered.


----------



## Cynical

I honestly can't tell if I'm just nostalgia driven for Oblivion because I still can't say if Skyrim is indeed an improvement from it (aside graphics and other misc stuff)...

Don't get me wrong I love Skyrim but whether it truly is better than Morrowind or Oblivion is something I can't say...


----------



## UndreamingAwake

Cynical said:


> I honestly can't tell if I'm just nostalgia driven for Oblivion because I still can't say if Skyrim is indeed an improvement from it (aside graphics and other misc stuff)...
> 
> Don't get me wrong I love Skyrim but whether it truly is better than Morrowind or Oblivion is something I can't say...


I'm inclined to agree there, man. Shame. Waited 5 years for this game, and it isn't as awesome as I had hoped. Too few creatures, like Zima said, sub-standard dialogue in some places, and still buggy as hell.


----------



## Sain

I find the Elder Scrolls series to be slightly overrated, I mean oblivion had an outrageous amount of bugs and the leveling system was terrible. Morrowind had very bland quests and an equally bland world (too many damn cliff racers), lots of balance issues (e.g. enchanting) and loads of bugs. But I guess most players don't notice these things. I haven't really looked into Skyrim yet, but I assume it will be plagued with similar problems.


----------



## njodis

If there's one thing I would never say about Morrowind is that it has a bland world. :blank

I personally loved the surreal world, especially the town with houses made of giant mushrooms (I forget the name) etc. Compared to Morrowind, Oblivion had a very generic world and was one of the reasons I didn't like it.

I am bored of Skyrim, though. It looks nice and the world is coherent and better than Oblivion, but the game is just... boring.

I'm inclined to install Morrowind and a bunch of mods again. One of my favourite games, and way better than the subsequent games in almost every way.



Zima said:


> 1)* Everything is handed to you from the start*. Within a few hours of play you're hailed as a mighty dragonborn, thrall or whatever of some town, and have enough gold for a horse and a house. In older games you had to work your way up for a while, and it made it more rewarding in the end.


That's a major problem, yes. Also the fact that you fight a dragon - which is supposed to be the biggest terror in the land - almost right away. There is no build up to facing what is supposed to be the big draw of the game and the main "opponent." You fight one right away and it's far easier to kill than a lot of the regular monsters. :blank

There isn't really any sense of progression or accomplishment, which really kills most of the fun.


----------



## Sain

Sorry, that was a bad choice of words. What I meant is that there isn't enough going on in the Morrowind world other than a bunch of cliff racers flying around, which kind of ruined the experience for me, even though the environments themselves are very nice looking.


----------



## Venkska

Morrowind felt the same as Oblivion and Skyrim feels the same as well. Skyrim is pretty fun though and I think they improved from Oblivion and now I think they have the idea.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123

I used to love Skyrim. But then i got an arrow to the leg.


Nah i still love it. It just lacks anything groundbreaking.


----------



## Cynical

I used to make I got an arrow to the leg jokes, but then I got an arrow to the leg lol

Durn, I just recently got the 9th Dragon Priest mask (kinda sucks/great depending how lucky I am), I didn't know it came with being forced to finish the game.... I was saving that for last so I'll still have some motivation to play the game after I do everything... now I'm bored :\


----------



## leave me alone

I think its the small things that make Skyrim so much fun. Lot of the side quests, NPCs you can meet around the world and places to explore. I dont really care much for the main story, dragons and stuff.


----------



## nycdude

I love this game


----------



## Einangra

I find Skyrim a bit disappointing. I've played Morrowind and Oblivion too and they all seem a bit dreary and soul-less. Not to mention the awful combat and crappy game engine. It's not that they're bad games, just not particularity good ones either. Certainly overrated.


----------



## BeepBeepSwerve

Probably never going to get it... no consoles, and I would rather play it on a pc than my laptop.

....

I'll settle for Daggerfall. :wink


----------



## Scrub-Zero

BeepBeepSwerve said:


> I'll settle for Daggerfall. :wink


Good idea.



Einangra said:


> I find Skyrim a bit disappointing. I've played Morrowind and Oblivion too and they all seem a bit dreary and soul-less. Not to mention the awful combat and crappy game engine. It's not that they're bad games, just not particularity good ones either. Certainly overrated.


It was very disappointing for me too. I played until level 15, then i got bored and uninstalled it.

Morrowind was a great game though, but over all i agree with you the elderscroll. The series is getting worst with each new game.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123

I made a little "Arrow in the knee" video seeing as how it's sorta become an internet meme lately..


----------



## Cynical

but there weren't any dragons 3 years ago lol

very nice vid dude.


----------



## UndreamingAwake

MrSoloDolo123 said:


> I made a little "Arrow in the knee" video seeing as how it's sorta become an internet meme lately..


I used to think Skyrim was the best TES game to date when it was released, like some of you. Then I took an arrow in the knee.

No seriously. Great vid.

For some odd reason I find creating new chars more enjoyable then before, but the drive to keep playing with one character isn't as strong as it was in Daggerfall or Morrowind. Oblivion had a lot of charms, and I sadly feel Skyrim is lacking even those.

Where is the 300 hours of gameplay btw? I finished just about every quest that isn't bugged, and the main quest, but i've been playing for only 80 hours. The first time I played vanilla Oblivion it took me 120 hours or so. Or did they mean 300 hours when all the DLC and expansions are released?


----------



## Nevermind0

Bad guys beware because it's Dovahkid time!!






:teeth


----------



## kanra

whoa! there's actually kids in skyrim. Unlike in Oblivion. Which kinda sucks...

Oh my gosh, I really want skyrim now. People have told me it's like sooo much better than oblivion...


----------



## nycdude

Damn I played 6 hour straight  Game is addicting for me.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

I still haven't gotten the game yet >.<


----------



## idiotboy

arch-mage of the college in winterhold
head of the dark brotherhood
wearing a full "legendary" level suit of dragonplate armor
30,000 gold in my pocket

oh yeah. life is good for my imperial. goals for the rest of the week are getting married, upgrading my dragonscale armor and doing the thieves' guild missions.


----------



## Cynical

Made a new character lvl 30 Thief. I was reluctant in making another one since Bethesda will release the construction set on January which means the good mods aren't out yet but eh, its the first time I ever played a stealth character in TES and dayum I have been missing out lol Shadow Warrior ftw!

I also have no plan breaking my game again, like when I maxed out my enchanting and smiting on my first character...


----------



## MindOverMood

RawrJessiRawr said:


> I still haven't gotten the game yet >.<


Thread starter doesn't even have the game yet! Shame on you:b


----------



## Joe

Metalunatic said:


> I used to think Skyrim was the best TES game to date when it was released, like some of you. Then I took an arrow in the knee.
> 
> No seriously. Great vid.
> 
> For some odd reason I find creating new chars more enjoyable then before, but the drive to keep playing with one character isn't as strong as it was in Daggerfall or Morrowind. Oblivion had a lot of charms, and I sadly feel Skyrim is lacking even those.
> 
> Where is the 300 hours of gameplay btw? I finished just about every quest that isn't bugged, and the main quest, but i've been playing for only 80 hours. The first time I played vanilla Oblivion it took me 120 hours or so. Or did they mean 300 hours when all the DLC and expansions are released?


 Most rpgs do this, they probably mean messing about getting every dragon soul, all the small bits and maxing everything at 100 instead of just one normal playthrough.


----------



## Cynical

I'm at 200 hours lol but now I'm rarely even tempted to play.


----------



## bittertaste

My friend and I are totally obsessed with this game. I got it for my birthday and we've been playing it nonstop until today. She's working on an Argonian dual-wielder and I've got a Wood Elf Archer. I've been running around doing every quest I can find and improving my skills while she explores the map and kills dragons. Good times.


----------



## CD700

Cynical said:


> I'm at 200 hours lol but now I'm rarely even tempted to play.


what happened ?


----------



## Cynical

Well I've done everything, aside the random radiant quests lol even got all the dragon priest masks the last one was crap by the way (too unreliable even when worn by a follower).

I even have a new char it was fun at first but eh lol I guess I'm just waiting for the mods thats going to pour in when bethesda releases the construction set on january.


----------



## idiotboy

(to be read in delvin mallory's voice)

"Every time I pinch somefing from a house, I replace it wif a wheel a cheese. This is done so the mark can have a sit and think about his stolen property...and the injustices of the world...while having a nice snack. (long pause) Call me The Goat Cheese Grifter, they do."

i came up with that the other day and it makes me laugh hysterically.


----------



## tlgibson97

I just met Cicero. When do I get to kill him?


----------



## CeilingStarer

I can't be bothered playing this any more. It has become a chore actually. Sick of being errand boy, and going through the same **** in every town. I thought joining the bards college might be some refreshing change... nope, first mission is to go dungeon crawling to recover some lost artefact. Dragons just annoy me too. The whole dragonborn story is a bore.

I much prefer Bioware making these sorts of games (except for Dragon Age 2). Dragon Age: Origins and the Mass Effect series have been outstanding. Really looking forward to Mass Effect 3 - unless it is ruined by their recent commercial merger.


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555

CeilingStarer said:


> I can't be bothered playing this any more. It has become a chore actually. Sick of being errand boy, and going through the same **** in every town. I thought joining the bards college might be some refreshing change... nope, first mission is to go dungeon crawling to recover some lost artefact. Dragons just annoy me too. The whole dragonborn story is a bore.


Yeah this is what I feel.

But then again, at least on PC, you can roleplay and make it awesome. 
http://forums.somethingawful.com/showthread.php?threadid=3454178

What I did that nobody else did was get 3 guys to follow me, then I had a party of 4 :boogie and I set their HP and other stats like it's final fantasy, f*** yeah. because their recent games are terrible

And by now I have a party of 6 using console commands and getting to know the game engine a little. It's f*** awesome, I went and attacked a mammoth, and my guys started a fight with a giant too. We won even though I set them to be killable, I just play the role of medic sometimes.

And then yesterday I changed all my followers into wolves, so 5 wolves + me and they're howling all the time basically in Whiterun at the moment. f***ing lol. awesome. I should probably make a video. ANIMAGUS CREW:teeth:clap

Also had a dragon follower. you can just go "setrace dragonrace" on PC on the console when you click on an NPC. I have saves of the dragon fighting an enemy dragon in the air. awesome.

But most of all I want a mod where I can be a fast thief like in Oblivion. mod tools in January, hope someone makes a lord of the rings castle defence type thing.


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555

but yeah the quests/dungeons are repetitive, see-through crap. not fun after the first 5 hours or so, they really made this into a typical graphics game. shame, because with the money they poured into this it could have been taken to the next level from Oblivion

but then again, what are we going to do in ~20 or so years when it's not fun to kill real people in videogames, and there's no more leaving naked guards in the street and people not being concerned when you sell them guards' armor sets.


----------



## CeilingStarer

jg43i9jghy0t4555 said:


> Yeah this is what I feel.
> 
> But then again, at least on PC, you can roleplay and make it awesome.
> http://forums.somethingawful.com/showthread.php?threadid=3454178
> 
> What I did that nobody else did was get 3 guys to follow me, then I had a party of 4 :boogie and I set their HP and other stats like it's final fantasy, f*** yeah. because their recent games are terrible
> 
> And by now I have a party of 6 using console commands and getting to know the game engine a little. It's f*** awesome, I went and attacked a mammoth, and my guys started a fight with a giant too. We won even though I set them to be killable, I just play the role of medic sometimes.
> 
> And then yesterday I changed all my followers into wolves, so 5 wolves + me and they're howling all the time basically in Whiterun at the moment. f***ing lol. awesome. I should probably make a video. ANIMAGUS CREW:teeth:clap
> 
> Also had a dragon follower. you can just go "setrace dragonrace" on PC on the console when you click on an NPC. I have saves of the dragon fighting an enemy dragon in the air. awesome.
> 
> But most of all I want a mod where I can be a fast thief like in Oblivion. mod tools in January, hope someone makes a lord of the rings castle defence type thing.


That definitely makes it sound more fun, but I wish they would have included stuff like this in the vanilla release.

I had it on PS3, and there was a major glitch in Markarth? I think it's called. If you join the Stormcloaks, you can end up in the prison there. When you finally get out, you're supposed to be pardoned, but for some reason I wasn't. Every guard continued to say "hold it right there" and give me the 'go to prison or die' option. When I chose 'go to prison' it would just loop back to "hold it right there." So frustrating. I couldn't complete any more Stormcloak missions as a result. Also they took my gear when I went to prison, yet didn't give some of my quest items back, so I couldn't even do main missions. That was the final straw for me.


----------



## Cynical

Everyday I'm Dovahkiin!


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

MindOverMood:1059486351 said:


> RawrJessiRawr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still haven't gotten the game yet >.<
> 
> 
> 
> Thread starter doesn't even have the game yet! Shame on you:b
Click to expand...

I do now


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

This game is just crack. Although I'm pissed off. One of my skills, double-handed weapons should be at 76 and now it's at 20, highlighted in red. I can't figure out why. The majority of the traits are invested into it so it's a really sucky situation. It's so frustrating to invest so much time in such a great game to have something so frustrating happen. My character is totally melee and the game chops off his balls. I basically can't do anything and everyone is stronger than me now. It's like wasted time.


----------



## Cynical

^might have caught disease. check the active powers option (whatever its called) in the magic menu.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

Cynical said:


> ^might have caught disease. check the active powers option (whatever its called) in the magic menu.


I did and it says nothing. I have werewolf blood so I should be immune from disease. It's the strangest thing and no where I gotten a rational explanation. It totally blows the gaming experience.


----------



## Cynical

hmmm.... if thats the case then it might be a bug then. A friend of mine had some of his active powers cut (20 turned to 10) and he says he has a +20 on resist magic that doesn't say where it comes from..


----------



## smt074

Cynical said:


> hmmm.... if thats the case then it might be a bug then. A friend of mine had some of his active powers cut (20 turned to 10) and he says he has a +20 on resist magic that doesn't say where it comes from..


This is why I always wait a few months before delving into any massive open-world games. It gives them time to patch things up. With games as massive as Skyrim there are probably going to be dozens, if not hundreds of bugs for them to work out after launch.


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555




----------



## False Protagonist




----------



## offbyone

18andLife said:


>


:love2


----------



## Cynical

Here's the same song featured in a epic trailer.


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## fredbloggs02

This really is my sort of game. I try not to get sucked into this modern culture designed to rinse people of their senses and their sense: alot of games are really nothing. I don't get sucked into videogames anything like the way I used to because I'm not the sort of person who goes through pillaging/raping everything he sees in all under 10 minuites. The environment in Oblivion was particularly majestic from a hillside, on horseback...pouting-the music was calming too. Wish the voice acting were better; I spoke to another gamer and he said it improved. No longer do valliant players suffer under the tyranny of Brian Blessed conniving to steal all of the voice parts!

The myth, a land ruled by many Gods, the medieval valour, giants, dragons, those huge spired buildings and mountains silhouetted in the distance.. Yeah, my sort of thing. It was rather dark too at points, in ways I wouldn't have expected. Those underground sacrificial sects and being stalked from a distance was especially odd...


----------



## Cynical

^You can say that again, I married Muiri and whenever I go in my breeze home, whenever I go down the stairs, whenever I accidentally bump into her she says "thank you again for resolving my.... problem" its driving me crazy.


----------



## AnxiousA

Cynical said:


> ^You can say that again, I married Muiri and whenever I go in my breeze home, whenever I go down the stairs, whenever I accidentally bump into her she says "thank you again for resolving my.... problem" its driving me crazy.


I wish Lydia wouldn't be sarcastic when I ask her to carry stuff for me.


----------



## fredbloggs02

If you go to the first town you're escorted to in the game, next to the river where it falls from the cliffs, at night, in the rain; it is breathtaking.


----------



## Knowbody

I never thought I'd complaining about something like this but...


there is just too much ish to do in this game, wish it was more linear.


anyway, am I the only person that continuously fast forwards to the daytime because I hate playing at night? The game looks so much prettier when the sun is out


----------



## idiotboy

this steaming pile of crap froze probably 30 times before i got my platinum trophy, and now bethesda is promising to address lag issues in the next update. day late and a dollar short; this'll probably be my last bethesda game. here's why.

1. my 360 actually RROD'ed WHILE i was playing a quick (30-minute) session of oblivion.
2. my ps3 fallout 3 froze EVERY TIME i started the 'mothership zeta' expansion pack. never got it to work.
3. my ps3 skyrim started freezing every hour or two after i broached a 7mb save file and never let go. it took 150 hours to platinum skyrim, but probably another 10 were just waiting out lags and rebooting my ps3.

so when fallout 4 comes out, y'all have fun with it. i can't go along for the ride any longer.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123

^ PC: ?


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555

Cynical said:


> ^You can say that again, I married Muiri and whenever I go in my breeze home, whenever I go down the stairs, whenever I accidentally bump into her she says "thank you again for resolving my.... problem" its driving me crazy.


lol

start fighting a dragon (it's in the air and I hit it with an arrow) -> Farkas: "is that all you got?"

saw a child killing mod (the kids in whiterun are annoying) -> turned child's race to dog, then turned another to a horse (using the console on PC). and then a few minutes after that, the horse girl galloped up to me but ended up facing my sabretooth cat follower. and said "i'm not afraid of you, even if you are my elder". ****ing lol

Farkas and Delphine have a rivalry where they are that close to becoming fight-to-the-death enemies. Have to load up a previous save when they fight. Or sometimes Delphine (quest follower) will start attacking me.


----------



## luceo

idiotboy said:


> this steaming pile of crap froze probably 30 times before i got my platinum trophy, and now bethesda is promising to address lag issues in the next update. day late and a dollar short; this'll probably be my last bethesda game. here's why.
> 
> 1. my 360 actually RROD'ed WHILE i was playing a quick (30-minute) session of oblivion.
> 2. my ps3 fallout 3 froze EVERY TIME i started the 'mothership zeta' expansion pack. never got it to work.
> 3. my ps3 skyrim started freezing every hour or two after i broached a 7mb save file and never let go. it took 150 hours to platinum skyrim, but probably another 10 were just waiting out lags and rebooting my ps3.
> 
> so when fallout 4 comes out, y'all have fun with it. i can't go along for the ride any longer.


You can't really blame Bethesda for the RROD. That's a hardware fault. Otherwise, yeah, PC's the way to go if you have that option.


----------



## idiotboy

^^^ i'm sure the rrod is not bethesda's fault, but man, what are the odds? lol.

and yeah, i'd get it on pc, but i don't have the ____ dollars to invest in a fancy computer that can play skyrim. it's a stretch for me to get a cd that's coming out next tuesday.


----------



## Cynical

AnxiousA said:


> I wish Lydia wouldn't be sarcastic when I ask her to carry stuff for me.


My Lydia died somehow I don't even remember when or how. I was playing 5hrs from the time I brought Lydia with me then I realize "holy **** Lydias not with me" I stupidly forgot I had a companion along lol fail.



> lol
> 
> start fighting a dragon (it's in the air and I hit it with an arrow) -> Farkas: "is that all you got?"
> 
> saw a child killing mod (the kids in whiterun are annoying) -> turned child's race to dog, then turned another to a horse (using the console on PC). and then a few minutes after that, the horse girl galloped up to me but ended up facing my sabretooth cat follower. and said "i'm not afraid of you, even if you are my elder". ****ing lol
> 
> Farkas and Delphine have a rivalry where they are that close to becoming fight-to-the-death enemies. Have to load up a previous save when they fight. Or sometimes Delphine (quest follower) will start attacking me.


What the heck are you doing to your game lol


----------



## AnxiousA

Cynical said:


> My Lydia died somehow I don't even remember when or how. I was playing 5hrs from the time I brought Lydia with me then I realize "holy **** Lydias not with me" I stupidly forgot I had a companion along lol fail.


I feel guilty, after whinging about her, I went to Norhwatch keep and she just died! I didn't believe it at first, but I took all her clothes off. She just lay there in her underwear face down on the ground :-(

Who should I have follow me now?


----------



## Syndacus

This is my character at the moment..


----------



## offbyone

AnxiousA said:


> I wish Lydia wouldn't be sarcastic when I ask her to carry stuff for me.


I wish she'd be more sarcastic. :lol Just a huge random list of deadpan one liners related to carrying your ****.


----------



## offbyone

jg43i9jghy0t4555 said:


> lol
> 
> start fighting a dragon (it's in the air and I hit it with an arrow) -> Farkas: "is that all you got?"
> 
> saw a child killing mod (the kids in whiterun are annoying) -> turned child's race to dog, then turned another to a horse (using the console on PC). and then a few minutes after that, the horse girl galloped up to me but ended up facing my sabretooth cat follower. and said "i'm not afraid of you, even if you are my elder". ****ing lol
> 
> Farkas and Delphine have a rivalry where they are that close to becoming fight-to-the-death enemies. Have to load up a previous save when they fight. Or sometimes Delphine (quest follower) will start attacking me.


This gives me an absolutely brilliant mod idea. Every NPC but the dragons are randomized between any possible creature or humanoid. Their dialogue and positions and storyline all stay the same, but you end up with mudcrab longbeards and the town dog might be a mammoth, etc.


----------



## Resonance

AnxiousA said:


> I wish Lydia wouldn't be sarcastic when I ask her to carry stuff for me.


I know right, it makes me feel guilty about dumping all my heavy stuff off on a virtual woman when she's all like "yeah...I'm sworn to carry your burdens" in that resigned tone.


----------



## Knowbody

It's truly a shame that you can't get Lydia to preform any "personal" needs.....

: /


----------



## OldSchoolSkater

Knowbody said:


> It's truly a shame that you can't get Lydia to preform any "personal" needs.....
> 
> : /


Classy.


----------



## AnxiousA

Knowbody said:


> It's truly a shame that you can't get Lydia to preform any "personal" needs.....
> 
> : /


I bet you are the type who takes the clothes off every dead lady, despite their low value...


----------



## Knowbody

AnxiousA said:


> I bet you are the type who takes the clothes off every dead lady, despite their low value...


nope.

I just find it weird that I have this female following me around everywhere I go who isn't my e-wife or girlfriend.

like......leave me alone or put out

:|


----------



## AnxiousA

Knowbody said:


> nope.
> 
> I just find it weird that I have this female following me around everywhere I go who isn't my e-wife or girlfriend.
> 
> like......leave me alone or put out
> 
> :|


Hehe, just me who strips people off then.

I wish I'd married someone else :-(


----------



## Cynical

AnxiousA said:


> I feel guilty, after whinging about her, I went to Norhwatch keep and she just died! I didn't believe it at first, but I took all her clothes off. She just lay there in her underwear face down on the ground :-(
> 
> Who should I have follow me now?


Well.... after that I resigned myself to only using that nameless dark brotherhood initiate at least if she dies I wouldn't care... ironically she never does I don't know if shes just tougher or something.


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555

Knowbody said:


> It's truly a shame that you can't get Lydia to preform any "personal" needs..... : /


 Go check youtube..


----------



## Kennnie

70 hours in and i still havnt beaten this game :/


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555

I feel scared and lonely in the dungeons so I have to bring followers.. kinda ironic XD


----------



## AnxiousA

Kennnie said:


> 70 hours in and i still havnt beaten this game :/


I'm on like 190 hours and still way at the start! I've been working on trophies, and levelling. I got the 50 cleared dungeons one yesterday, and I hit level 50. Trying to get to level 100 alchemy (so I can make ultimate armour) but it is really slow going.


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555

offbyone said:


> This gives me an absolutely brilliant mod idea. Every NPC but the dragons are randomized between any possible creature or humanoid. Their dialogue and positions and storyline all stay the same, but you end up with mudcrab longbeards and the town dog might be a mammoth, etc.


Change the Whiterun guards to dragons?

I know!!!!! I have the perfect idea!!! replace them with mini dragons, so they're normal height!!! awesome

no, no, like this, 





but WITH A GIANT CRAB

that would be awesome.

Or if you put the time into it, you could make a script (.bat file in skyrim folder, and run from the command line)

so that when executed by an abandoned fortress post, it creates a grid of enemies with full kit, to recreate an epic Lord of the Rings battle.


----------



## UKPhobe

Started it last night. In the middle of trying to retrieve a golden claw that some local trader has had stolen.


----------



## Weird Fishes

Good enough game but it did take a bit of time before I cared to go on it much ... ? I'm playing as an Imperial ... I've only put a few hours in ... so far I prefer Fallout ... unless I get really into this game I don't think that will change. Yeah it looks nice but parts of the map are bland and it feels like there is something missing.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

I like this game a lot. It makes me feel powerful.

Currently a level 48 breton.


----------



## AnxiousA

InfiniteBlaze said:


> I like this game a lot. It makes me feel powerful.
> 
> Currently a level 48 breton.


I'm a level 52 Imperial. Currently leveling up my light armour and two handed skill (I've maxed one handed and heavy armour). Then have to tackle magic - I soooo don't do magic.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

If I start playing Skyrim is bye bye social life for a few months :b (or at least what is felt of my social life)

I know Oblivion kept me so immersed that I played 24 h in a row, then slept 8 h, than played another 24 h continuously, then sleep, then repeat and so on.

They make these games so addictive.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Buggy game makes for an unhappy me... Grr curse you skyrim


----------



## Resonance

AnxiousA said:


> Trying to get to level 100 alchemy (so I can make ultimate armour) but it is really slow going.


I found alchemy leveling slow at first, but once you know what to mix it isn't so slow. Take the Thief stone for 20% faster levelling, sleep before you mix potions, and wear fortify alchemy stuff to make stronger potions which makes you level faster.

If I remember rightly creep cluster+giants toe+wheat is the combination that levels alchemy fastest, but giants toes are hard to come by...charus eggs and vampire dust both have the invisiblity effect which levels up alchemy quite a lot. What I did was fast travel to each city in turn, and buy everything from all the alchemy vendors, by the time I got back to the city I started in, the first vendor had restocked. This is faster if you're in thieves guild and dark brotherhood cause you get an extra two ingredient sellers. Then either buy recipies, expierment, or look on wiki to find out what ingredients have the valuable effects: Fortify carry weight, invisiblity, paralysis, slow, regenerate health/magicka...and after a bit of ingredient hunting (lots of wheat in rorikstead, loads of creep clusters near windhelm) while you're questing combined with the stuff you buy from vendors, you can max out alchemy in one sitting just by making a load of 3-ingredient potions. You will be able to sell them for many times the cost of the ingredients (some potions sell for 1000 plus) so you also turn a huge profit doing this...though without the thieves guild fences with 4000 each its slow to sell to merchants.


----------



## AnxiousA

Thanks Resonance, that was super helpful! I'm at level 100 alchemy now, can't believe the value difference between different potions. I'm at level 55 now, focusing on getting thu'um master achievement and daedric artefacts.


----------



## Resonance

AnxiousA said:


> Thanks Resonance, that was super helpful! I'm at level 100 alchemy now, can't believe the value difference between different potions. I'm at level 55 now, focusing on getting thu'um master achievement and daedric artefacts.


No problem, sharing the largely useless and nerdy knowledge I acquire across the course of my life is what I live for :lol

I'm actually doing the same as you are with Skyrim now, my character is level 56, has completed the main quest and all the guild questlines, and I only have 3 achievements - the shouts one, daedric artifacts and master criminal left to get, so I'm gradually hunting down all the shrines and hopelessy trying to compare that 'map of dragon burials' that nice lady from the blades gave me with the actual skryim map to find new shouts - i've had 19 for bloody ages :|


----------



## MindOverMood

This is pretty cool.


----------



## AnxiousA

I'm feeling happy, just downloaded the new patch, and I finally paid off my bounty in Markath! Nice to be able to walk around the city freely.


----------



## drganon

I haven't really played skyrim in about 2 weeks now. I unlocked all 50 achievements, so there isn't really a whole lot for me to do now except wait for some dlc to be released.


----------



## Tibble

I used to be an adventurer like you, then I took an arrow in the knee .


----------



## Syndacus

My Character now:


----------



## Tibble

Cool character


----------



## Octal

Syndacus said:


> My Character now:


This is why pc gaming is so much fun, the mods


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555

can't wait for the other parts of the world map to be made..


----------



## AnxiousA

How's everyone getting on? I found my last stone of yesterday! Took
A lot of back tracking before I realised I'd got two places with similar names muddled up! Looking forward to finding out if it was worth the effort. I'm not at all short on money, but I like me gems!

I'm level 65, nearly levelled up Alteration (telekinesis is awesome!) but all other magic skills are still at 20 and I don't really know how/what to do.


----------



## erasercrumbs

Just cured my vampirism. Being a vampire was really annoying...I don't remember it being quite so irritating in Oblivion. I couldn't even fast travel without having to stopover at some place to troll for warm bodies.

Here's hoping that in future Elder Scrolls games, you can find some way to carry some blood for snacking on the go.


----------



## AnxiousA

erasercrumbs said:


> Just cured my vampirism. Being a vampire was really annoying...I don't remember it being quite so irritating in Oblivion. I couldn't even fast travel without having to stopover at some place to troll for warm bodies.
> 
> Here's hoping that in future Elder Scrolls games, you can find some way to carry some blood for snacking on the go.


I've avoided vampirism and werewolfism up till now, must stop putting it off if I want the trophy.


----------



## UKPhobe

I've been avoiding companion quests because they want me to become a werewolf and I don't want to be one. 

Whichever idiot came up with the idea of forcing companion members to become werewolf's needs a clip round the ear IMV.


----------



## Octal

UKPhobe said:


> I've been avoiding companion quests because they want me to become a werewolf and I don't want to be one.
> 
> Whichever idiot came up with the idea of forcing companion members to become werewolf's needs a clip round the ear IMV.


That quest with Farkas where you find out they are werewolves, should have had the option for you to stick with them or turn on them and join the Silver Hand against them. First time I played the game I was actually waiting to get an invitation to join the Silver Hand at some point. Really, its hard to see them as villains when you are werewolves...its natural to be afraid of that.


----------



## Resonance

My character is now level 68; has 100 in enchanting, destruction, alteration, smithing, alchemy, archery, light armour and sneak; is archmage of the mages college, harbinger of the companions, listener for the dark brotherhood and guildmaster of the thieves guild (as well as a nightingale); the champion of all 15 Daedra god things and saviour of the world....what else is there to do in this game, all I have left is that damn skill book achievement.



AnxiousA said:


> I'm level 65, nearly levelled up Alteration (telekinesis is awesome!) but all other magic skills are still at 20 and I don't really know how/what to do.


Magic levelling is pretty easy but boring. You start by maxing out enchanting and taking all the perks that make enchantments to do with skills stronger - this is easy, you just enchant a dagger with soultrap, stock up on petty soul gems, them go around killing chickens and squirrels and whatever, once you have a load of filled gems, you can craft a ton of iron daggers and enchant them over and over...with magestone and sleeping with your cyber wife immediately beforehand, you get enchanting to 100 pretty quick. Then you will be able to enchant four items with [destruction/conjuration/whatevs] spells are 25% cheaper - wearing all 4 at once makes the spells free.

Now you can cast free spells, to level up:
Conjuration: Spam soul trap on any dead body
Destruction: Spam any kind of rune on various enemies
Illusion: Spam Muffle
Alteration: Have telekenesis on one hand and detect life on the other, maintain both


----------



## fredbloggs02

MindOverMood said:


> This is pretty cool.


That Shaolin staff I'd use. Damn console needs repair at the moment. They should put an arena in it too, that's where I'd make a tonne of money betting on fights although, rather unfair they'd pit a small dark-elf bare hands porting light armour and no shaolin training against a massive 8ft Nord with heavy armour and claymore...but I'd stay to the end, even if I'd bet on the elf, and pray for a miracle Bruce Lee enchantment or something. Lost every time ppft. Some of the matches were entertaining despite Brian Blessed once more taking an eon to announce them.


----------



## lazy

For early game, is there a build that's easier than conjuration? I heard destruction but I have not tried yet.

On my first char I went for 100 conjuration with 2 Draedra summons and those guys massacred everything for me. You can beat the main quest naked if you wanted.

And conjuration is so good for me because my joints really got beat from all the years of computer use. It's all so relaxing just sitting back while sipping coffee as my summons and follower do everything for me.


----------



## AnxiousA

Resonance said:


> Magic levelling is pretty easy but boring. You start by maxing out enchanting and taking all the perks that make enchantments to do with skills stronger - this is easy, you just enchant a dagger with soultrap, stock up on petty soul gems, them go around killing chickens and squirrels and whatever, once you have a load of filled gems, you can craft a ton of iron daggers and enchant them over and over...with magestone and sleeping with your cyber wife immediately beforehand, you get enchanting to 100 pretty quick. Then you will be able to enchant four items with [destruction/conjuration/whatevs] spells are 25% cheaper - wearing all 4 at once makes the spells free.
> 
> Now you can cast free spells, to level up:
> Conjuration: Spam soul trap on any dead body
> Destruction: Spam any kind of rune on various enemies
> Illusion: Spam Muffle
> Alteration: Have telekenesis on one hand and detect life on the other, maintain both


You always come to my rescue when I need to level up skills! :clap

I'm 100% at enchanting, and have a set of Dragon armor with mainly magicka regen enchantments, I hadn't thought about making spells free, that'll definitely speed up the process! I've got Alteration to telekenisis but illusion is still at 20! I'll set to work on these later, although I've got sucked into the mainstory line at the moment so most things are on hold.


----------



## Sanctus

i FINNALY got the game to work on mah pc , until now it use to freeze outdoor for like 5-10 seconds , first i thought it was my pc , then i found out it is a common issu with WinXP and dual cores , the fix like this if anyone still has this issue : set compatibility to win 95 after opening the game , alt-tab and open task manager find the game and set affinity and check both cpu's it works like charm , it runs smoother indoors than before


----------



## erasercrumbs

I've developed the habit of keeping my old Game Boy version of Dr. Mario handy when I play Skyrim. Basically, it's for those insufferable loading screens that seem to pop up much too often.

Honestly, though, the only reason I criticize Skyrim is because it's so good that I spend too much time playing it. Familiarity breeds contempt, and all that.


----------



## Roscoe

I played it for ten hours straight the other night and was loving the hell out of it but then I screwed up and have to restart all over.


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo

I love the elder scrolls, dont get me wrong
but did anyone else feel like skyrim was lacking? 

they are starting to make it too streamlined and the storyline is dumbed down each time. meh. maybe im just not letting myself enjoy it enough. not to mention that ive restarted my charactrer like a million times


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555

Quinn the Eskimo said:


> I love the elder scrolls, dont get me wrong
> but did anyone else feel like skyrim was lacking?
> 
> they are starting to make it too streamlined and the storyline is dumbed down each time. meh. maybe im just not letting myself enjoy it enough. not to mention that ive restarted my charactrer like a million times


The phrases being about really modern things like someone's backstabbing someone else or setting fire to his house for insurance or "following" a carriage of goods (spying/intelligence gathering).. pretty weak. And the really American accents and how there's like 7 voice actors for the entire game, lol

I think overall I still like Oblivion more, it felt more free.. Skyrim just seems really small compared to Oblivion, but I made an awesome thief like character in Oblivion.. and stuff.. and the Dark Brotherhood questline was all I did really, it was awesome. I really think they messed up with Skyrim in terms of that. Making it feel real, meaningful.


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo

jg43i9jghy0t4555 said:


> The phrases being about really modern things like someone's backstabbing someone else or setting fire to his house for insurance or "following" a carriage of goods (spying/intelligence gathering).. pretty weak. And the really American accents and how there's like 7 voice actors for the entire game, lol
> 
> I think overall I still like Oblivion more, it felt more free.. Skyrim just seems really small compared to Oblivion, but I made an awesome thief like character in Oblivion.. and stuff.. and the Dark Brotherhood questline was all I did really, it was awesome. I really think they messed up with Skyrim in terms of that. Making it feel real, meaningful.


lol yea i hated the voice actors. maybe i would have liked them more if the speech written for them wasn't so stupid. and the fact that most npcs had only one thing to say over and over.

there was a lot of things wrong with skyrim. i enjoyed it, though. enjoyed oblivion too. i never got as deep into them as i did with Morrowind though. thats the direction they need to go in the next game. back to the roots and make something meaningful.


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555

Quinn the Eskimo said:


> lol yea i hated the voice actors. maybe i would have liked them more if the speech written for them wasn't so stupid. and the fact that most npcs had only one thing to say over and over.
> 
> there was a lot of things wrong with skyrim. i enjoyed it, though. enjoyed oblivion too. i never got as deep into them as i did with Morrowind though. thats the direction they need to go in the next game. back to the roots and make something meaningful.


Oh right, awesome I will have to go play Morrowind

It really seems to be these days, "next gen killed the video game developer"


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Roscoe:1059690390 said:


> I played it for ten hours straight the other night and was loving the hell out of it but then I screwed up and have to restart all over.


Lol I've been playing too much today, I haven't needed to start over yet since I tend to save alot just in case I mess up


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo

jg43i9jghy0t4555 said:


> Oh right, awesome I will have to go play Morrowind
> 
> It really seems to be these days, "next gen killed the video game developer"


you havent yeT? o____o

its more rough around the edges than the two newer games, but its ten times deeper..

as in the main quest and the guild quests take three times as long to complete.. and the other quests dont seem as generic and "filler" either


----------



## Roscoe

RawrJessiRawr said:


> Lol I've been playing too much today, I haven't needed to start over yet since I tend to save alot just in case I mess up


What happened is I was one the mission where you have to go sneak into Thalmar to get the dragon book without weapons and equipment and then the elf dude gives them to you later in the chest. But I didn't give him any equipment and I saved after I did that! so I am screwed lol. Plus my character isn't very sneaky being a Nord and all.


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555

Quinn the Eskimo said:


> you havent yeT? o____o
> 
> its more rough around the edges than the two newer games, but its ten times deeper..
> 
> as in the main quest and the guild quests take three times as long to complete.. and the other quests dont seem as generic and "filler" either


I thought it was lame and old graphics  so that would be why. Also I was into Runescape or something back then, lol

gonna buy it on steam now! xD


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo

haha go for it dude, although ive found several torrents of it for free over the years..

if u can stand the graphics and the fighting not actually moving your enemy then u will love morrowind


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555

Quinn the Eskimo said:


> haha go for it dude, although ive found several torrents of it for free over the years..
> 
> if u can stand the graphics and the fighting not actually moving your enemy then u will love morrowind







lol


----------



## Roscoe

jg43i9jghy0t4555 said:


> lol


woah that's awesome!


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo

Oh wow. That would make me beat morrowind again. thats beautiful @[email protected]

too bad my computer too sucky for those graphics. thats awesome dude.


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo

I wonder - is there a mod for the combat?


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555

Quinn the Eskimo said:


> I wonder - is there a mod for the combat?


Probably not that would be to do with the engine's limitations

In all honesty Skyrim seems pretty simple in that way to me  would be nice to have it more complicated than *block, wait swing*


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo

yeah. well there were shouts and stuff too, but could it really get simpler than morrowind's? lol 

I dunno what it was really about skyrim but something just really put me off about it.. cant put my finger on it..


----------



## Cynical

jg43i9jghy0t4555 said:


> lol


lol I have that its a 5gb mod comprised of all the graphics mod put together. After I finished Skyrim I told myself I'd finally finish Morrowind.... no luck though I still got bored


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555

Cynical said:


> lol I have that its a 5gb mod comprised of all the graphics mod put together. After I finished Skyrim I told myself I'd finally finish Morrowind.... no luck though I still got bored


On 2nd thought I don't like Morrowind :/ I got killed by a fish


----------



## Resonance

Quinn the Eskimo said:


> I love the elder scrolls, dont get me wrong
> but did anyone else feel like skyrim was lacking?
> 
> they are starting to make it too streamlined and the storyline is dumbed down each time. meh. maybe im just not letting myself enjoy it enough. not to mention that ive restarted my charactrer like a million times


I kind of agree. The quests in Skyrim were nowhere near Oblivion's standards. For example every assasination in Oblivion's Dark Brotherhood quest line had some kind of cool twist to it, and multiple ways to take out the target. In Skyrim the Dark Brotherhood quests were almost entirely 'just kill this dude'.

I didn't get far enough in Morrowind to be able to say if this decline in standards is a progressive thing, however. Still, the overhauled combat, magic, levelling, graphics and NPC dialogue in skyrim were awesome.


----------



## Skyliner

I'm really tempted to get this game, but I hated Oblivion. Everyone keeps on at me about how awesome it is though and how much I should get it! Hmm...


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo

I just started playing skyrim again, made a breton,

what difficulties does everyone play on? I always did master, but i decreased it back down to adept to make it more fun to paly


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo

and skyliner, if hated oblivion why tempted to get skyrim?? o___0


----------



## AussiePea

I downloaded some great mods for this (on that completely fixed the terrible UI), few gameplay tweaks and high definition packs for the graphics. Looks and plays amazingly now. Highly recommend people who play on PC go to skyrimnexus website.


----------



## Skyliner

Because people tell me it's nothing like it, and it does look a lot more fun, from what I've seen of it!


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo

personally i think its a lot like it, except it doesnt have stats like strength intelligence and so on.. and it has perks..

made a new character, the breton sucked, this time i went Dark Elf archer and I am kick azz on Master difficulty


----------



## Tibble

- Shoots bandit in the head with an arrow -
Bandit: "Is someone there?"


----------



## JSinger

I just got it a few days ago. A little late, but it's a great game. Haven't played one in the series since morrowind. Level 16 so far


----------



## DAM71392

damn i have yet to play it


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Anyone else have a big bug issue on the main quest line?  I can't learn the word of power from Einarth which is frustrating because I'm already level 26 and rather not restart :/ grr grr, the word is on the ground but it won't let me learn it.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Tibble:1059708903 said:


> - Shoots bandit in the head with an arrow -
> Bandit: "Is someone there?"


"I use to be an adventure like you... Until I got shot with an arrow in the knee" 
 haha my favorite line


----------



## AnxiousA

RawrJessiRawr said:


> Anyone else have a big bug issue on the main quest line?  I can't learn the word of power from Einarth which is frustrating because I'm already level 26 and rather not restart :/ grr grr, the word is on the ground but it won't let me learn it.


I'm level 73 and previous save was level 68, and I can't complete the theives guild quests, so can't get all the trophies on one game, I assume I can get them if use an older save, then revert back to this one? I wanted to complete just using one game, but I want me trophies!

I had the Markarth glitch for the longest time, it is very frustrating!


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

AnxiousA:1059720978 said:


> RawrJessiRawr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else have a big bug issue on the main quest line?  I can't learn the word of power from Einarth which is frustrating because I'm already level 26 and rather not restart :/ grr grr, the word is on the ground but it won't let me learn it.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm level 73 and previous save was level 68, and I can't complete the theives guild quests, so can't get all the trophies on one game, I assume I can get them if use an older save, then revert back to this one? I wanted to complete just using one game, but I want me trophies!
> 
> I had the Markarth glitch for the longest time, it is very frustrating!
Click to expand...

I'm just going to continue the game, I really don't want to restart since my earliest saved game was when I was level 20 so it wouldn't help my bug problem  oh well, I haven't spent too many hours or days on skyrim but starting over is a no go for me.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

You always gotta save. Like every hour as you play, just save it. It'll save you so much time.

Six levels isn't so bad. Just buy a bunch of iron and leather, keep smithing, then enchant those and you'll be back to 26 in no time.


----------



## AnxiousA

Brightpaperwarewolf said:


> You always gotta save. Like every hour as you play, just save it. It'll save you so much time.
> 
> Six levels isn't so bad. Just buy a bunch of iron and leather, keep smithing, then enchant those and you'll be back to 26 in no time.


I used to do that but loading times have become incredibly slow :-(


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Brightpaperwarewolf:1059721591 said:


> You always gotta save. Like every hour as you play, just save it. It'll save you so much time.
> 
> Six levels isn't so bad. Just buy a bunch of iron and leather, keep smithing, then enchant those and you'll be back to 26 in no time.


The thing is, it won't help the bug, I have three shouts before I went to the grey beards. I looked up if anyone else had this problem with the main quest line and alot did, the only answer to the problem was to restart the entire game.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

RawrJessiRawr said:


> The thing is, it won't help the bug, I have three shouts before I went to the grey beards. I looked up if anyone else had this problem with the main quest line and alot did, the only answer to the problem was to restart the entire game.


I know how you feel. I had two handed at 76 and it dropped to 15 for no reason. My initial character became too weak to do anything. But that's okay because magic is the way to go lol.


----------



## Nevermind0

No idea why this thread is on page 5, I think it must be because all the Skyrim fans are too busy playing it to discuss it, that must be right? :stu

Yes this update is coming to Xbox and PS too:


----------



## AnxiousA

I've just plodding along playing, all skill bar restoration, archery and sneak and maximised and I'm focusing on getting those up while tidying up the game. Just got a couple of main quests to do, trophies are at 85% I think. Can't get last word of power due to bug and can't complete thieves guild quest because of a bug, so just plodding along with everything else till there is a fix. Restoration on level 50 so really need to figure out how to speed that process up!


----------



## Syndacus

Currently level 61 (using the Uncapper mod). Most of my skills except magic perks are over 100. I've beaten the main quest line, and gonna be starting the Dark Brotherhood quest lines. Then after that I've pretty much beaten the game. Currently, my bow damage is now at 6700+


----------



## IGotAddicted

I started playing this game and it hasn't really got me INTO it but so far the game seems pretty amazing. There's so much to explore and to do and it's nerve-whacking haha. I'm a big RPG fan and Skyrim is a pretty new gameplay for me since I play a lot of RPG's like those turn-based ones. Hopefully if I keep playing it I will eventually love it.


----------



## lazy

Syndacus said:


> Currently, my bow damage is now at 6700+


ehh ?? Are you one shotting everything with that !?


----------



## Blawnka

Skyrim was a great game..For like a week, I personally like fallout 3/New Vegas 10x better, much less boring.


----------



## Syndacus

lazy said:


> ehh ?? Are you one shotting everything with that !?


Not everything. I had to get a mod that doubles the damage and quadruples the HP of dragons in the game to balance it all out. Sneak mode I'm doing 3x + critical and pretty much dragons get one shotted.


----------



## Rainbat

Haven't been playing it all that much lately, but I've been really enjoying my little bosmer assassin/thief character. I've got him up to 15 so far and I'm about finished with the Theives Guild quest line - I just need to restore the guild's reputation by doing all of the small jobs now. I love the nightingale perks once you finish the quest - I've been having a blast with the shadowcloak one. Not to mention it's the coolest looking armor I've found yet.

Where can I find a nice bow (using the nightingale one now), and what would be the best way to get into enchanting? Is that something best left to higher levels?


----------



## erasercrumbs

Rainbat said:


> Where can I find a nice bow (using the nightingale one now), and what would be the best way to get into enchanting? Is that something best left to higher levels?


In my experience, the best stuff has been items I enchanted myself. I quickly boosted my enchanting skill by just making a lot of iron daggers and tagging them with soul trap enchantments. You can also make a lot of money by selling them afterwards.


----------



## Nevermind0

Blawnka said:


> Skyrim was a great game..For like a week, I personally like fallout 3/New Vegas 10x better, much less boring.


For a week? so are you one of those people that play games for 50 hours a week or what?

I thought the Fallout 3 atmosphere was far too depressing and boring to walk around in. At least in Skyrim you get beautiful scenery of trees, rivers, mountains, etc that are nice to look at.


----------



## Rainbat

Nevermind0 said:


> I thought the Fallout 3 atmosphere was far too depressing and boring to walk around in.


Oh man, I love it when games have that kind of atmosphere. That's why I loved Morrowind so much. It was depressing as hell.


----------



## Propaganda

Blah, I put in about 70 hours playing a stealth ranged rouge...then suddenly I can't bring myself to play more than 5 minutes. =( The game became suddenly boring. QQ


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555

Nevermind0 said:


> I thought the Fallout 3 atmosphere was far too depressing and boring to walk around in. At least in Skyrim you get beautiful scenery of trees, rivers, mountains, etc that are nice to look at.


yeah I can't help thinking this

I just feel like it's overhyped

The atmosphere/theme with the radiation is cool but deeper than that I can't really enjoy the game because it's the same engine as Skyrim, or feels that way, I really don't get how to enjoy it, it's weird.

I killed some people for their armour/clothes, lol, oh god the pimp guy,
I bought his slave after killing the other one (nobody noticed) and then she helped me kill him in his house and he was like "what do I pay you people for!! get em!!" and I lol'd

Then everyone outside is waiting to kill us like they magically know.. *sigh*.. well I got out of there somehow on my 3rd try and trapped them in by lowering this lift thing LOL

But I have to say I like Skyrim much better, although, it's kinda boring now I got all the exp I was chasing. I max'd out all the fun I could have, without even trying out the high level spells and the sneaking and stuff.. meh sneaking is not realistic in that game anyway..

Apparently Witcher 2 is better than Skyrim (if you like being told who your character is, not having free roam play, other than that pretty good apparently)


----------



## Knowbody

noob question but to those who have ended this game _(if thats at all possible) _could u then start a new game with your previous character? or is my attempt at maxing out all my powers in my first run a complete waste of time that won't benefit me in my potential future playthroughs?


----------



## AnxiousA

I did it, I just got the last three trophies! Had to go back to a really, really old save game and redo the whole thieves guild, but worth it to get that 100%!

Knowbody, sorry I don't know the answer, I'm not sure if you ever do really complete it, I've not seen any option to restart with same character..


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Corvus Cowl

Knowbody said:


> noob question but to those who have ended this game _(if thats at all possible) _could u then start a new game with your previous character? or is my attempt at maxing out all my powers in my first run a complete waste of time that won't benefit me in my potential future playthroughs?


You can continue to play as that character after the main quest, but no you cannot restart the game and use that character. You either have to start a whole new game with a new character, or you can keep playing as that character in that game.


----------



## lazy

I'm waiting for a leveling mod overhaul similar to Oblivion XP (and it's popularity). I saw one where it uses the trainer to level up, so it's sort of like gold=experience... but that kinda sucked because you knew alchemy=mass gold. Then there was another one where it was more natural but never bothered to try it, because by the description it sounded quick and dirty.


----------



## Corvus Cowl

lol This game get's pretty easy with the crafting stuff. Banish enchantment sells for so much, even on Iron Daggers with Petty Souls.


----------



## TragicDreamz

I'm sorry guys but I prefer fallout over Skyrim any day. Skyrim has little choices that affect the world and forces you two play as the hero(main story). I was hoping Bethesda took notes from what Obsidian did with Fallout NV but I guess not. Skyrim is enjoyable but it just didn't meet my expectations so I end up selling it. Oh and for everyone saying fallout looked boring and depressing well, It was on their old engine. I bet the next one looks something like "Rage".


----------



## Corvus Cowl

TragicDreamz said:


> I'm sorry guys but I prefer fallout over Skyrim any day. Skyrim has little choices that affect the world and forces you two play as the hero(main story). I was hoping Bethesda took notes from what Obsidian did with Fallout NV but I guess not. Skyrim is enjoyable but it just didn't meet my expectations so I end up selling it. Oh and for everyone saying fallout looked boring and depressing well, It was on their old engine. I bet the next one looks something like "Rage".


I agree that Fallout NV>Skyrim any day. I just like playing it because it is better for exploring than FNV was (something Obsidian sucks at compared to Bethesda). I do hope Obsidian helps out with Fallout 4 though. :clap


----------



## erasercrumbs

You know, I was disappointed when I learned of the upcoming Elder Scrolls MMO. I was hoping ZeniMax would be pooling their efforts into a Fallout MMO instead. Nothing against Elder Scrolls, but I just can't work up any enthusiasm for yet another fantasy-themed online role-playing game, not unless it's drastically different in some way.


----------



## Corvus Cowl

erasercrumbs said:


> You know, I was disappointed when I learned of the upcoming Elder Scrolls MMO. I was hoping ZeniMax would be pooling their efforts into a Fallout MMO instead. Nothing against Elder Scrolls, but I just can't work up any enthusiasm for yet another fantasy-themed online role-playing game, not unless it's drastically different in some way.


It's gonna be like what Halo Wars for the Haloverse was: It will probably be good, but nothing groundbreaking. Hopefully that whole messy legal business that happened with the Fallout MMO has gone by and will get into being made.


----------

